# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حُكم أهل الفترة في كتاب الله

## أحمد الأقطش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومَن والاه ..... وبعد ،،،،
فقد وجدتُ القرآن الكريم يتحدث عن أهلِ الفترة الذين انقطع الوحيُ في زمانهم، فلم يُنْزِل اللهُ عليهم كتاباً ولا أرسلَ إليهم نذيراً. وذَكَرَ أنه لا عذاب عليهم لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. ثم وجدتُ الإمام مسلماً صحَّحَ حديثين مفادهما أنّ أبوَي النبي r مِن أهل النار، بالرغم مِن أنهما ماتا في الجاهلية قبل بعثته. ثم وجدتُ الحديثين مِمَّا تفرّد بهما مسلم وأعرض عنهما البخاريّ، بالرغم مِن أنّهما مِن أعلام المسائل. والعلماء تناولوا هذه القضية قديماً وحديثاً، ولم يزل الخلاف قائماً بالرغم مِمَّا أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.

فترة بين عيسى ومحمد صلوات الله عليهمايقول الله تعالى {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ عَلَى فَتْرَةٍ مِّنَ الرُّسُلِ أَن تَقُولُواْ مَا جَاءَنَا مِن بَشِيرٍ وَلاَ نَذِيرٍ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} [المائدة: 19]. قال ابن كثير في تفسير هذه الآية: ((والمقصود أن الله بعث محمداً r على فترة من الرسل، وطموس من السبل، وتغير الأديان، وكثرة عبادة الأوثان والنيران والصلبان. فكانت النعمة به أتم النعم، والحاجة إليه أمر عمم. فإن الفساد كان قد عم جميع البلاد، والطغيان والجهل قد ظهر في سائر العباد، إلا قليلاً من المتمسكين ببقايا من دين الأنبياء الأقدمين، من بعض أحبار اليهود وعباد النصارى والصابئين)). اهـ  

وقد أخرج البخاري في صحيحه (3948) عن سلمان الفارسي t قال: ((فترةُ بين عيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليهما وسلم ستمائة سنة)). اهـ قال ابن حجر في شرح هذا الحديث (الفتح 7/325): ((والمرادُ بالفترةِ المدةُ التي لا يُبعَث فيها رسولٌ مِن الله، ولا يمتنع أن يُنبأ فيها مَن يدعو إلى شريعة الرسول الأخير)). اهـ قلتُ: وقوله "ولا يمتنع أن يُنبأ فيها" إلخ إن قَصَدَ فترة ما بين المسيح ومحمد صلوات الله عليهما، فمردود لأنه ليس بينه وبينه نبيّ، بل فَتَرَ الوحيُ طوال هذه القرون. وذلك لما أخرجه البخاري (3442) عن أبي هريرة t قال: سمعتُ رسول الله r يقول: ((أنا أَوْلَى الناسِ بابن مريم – والأنبياءُ أولادُ عَلاَّتٍ – ليس بيني وبينه نبيّ)). اهـ 

بل إنه ليس في القرآن فَتْرةٌ إلاّ هذه، فالقرآنُ على أنَّ رُسَلَ اللهِ تتابَعوا على أقوامهم. يقول تعالى {ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا كُلَّ مَا جَاءَ أُمَّةً رَّسُولُهَا كَذَّبُوهُ فَأَتْبَعْنَا بَعْضَهُم بَعْضًا وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ فَبُعْدًا لِّقَوْمٍ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ} [المؤمنون: 44]. ويقول سبحانه {وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلاَّ خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ} [فاطر: 24]. فوضحَ أن المقصود بقوله تعالى {عَلَى فَتْرَةٍ مِّنَ الرُّسُلِ} هي المدة المتطاولة بين عيسى ومحمد صلوات الله عليهما.

أمَّا أهلُ الكتاب مِن اليهود والنصارى، فالأمر فيهم ظاهرٌ لأنهم داخلون في قوله تعالى {وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلاَّ خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ}. فلقد أُرسِلَ فيهم الرسل وجاءتهم النُذُر مِن ربّهم، وأُمِروا بالتوحيد والإيمان باليوم الآخِر، وذلك قبلَ محمد r. ولكنْ ماذا عن قومِه r مِن العرب؟ هل أَرسلَ الله إليهم نذيراً قبله؟ وهل هم داخلون أيضاً في قوله تعالى {وَإِن مِّنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلاَّ خَلا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ}؟ 

قومُ النبيِّ لم يأتِهم نذيرٌ قبلَه
آياتُ القرآن صريحةٌ في أن قومَ النبيِّ r لم يُرسِل الله تعالى إليهم نذيراً قبل محمد r، وهذا مقطوعٌ به. يقول تعالى {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنآ إِلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَكَ مّن نَّذِيرٍ} [سبأ: 44]، ويقول {لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أُنذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ} [يس: 6] ويقول {لِتُنذِرَ قَوْماً مّآ أَتَـٰهُم مّن نَّذِيرٍ مّن قَبْلِكَ} [القصص: 46/ السجدة: 3]. فهذه الآياتُ الكريماتُ على أنَّ هؤلاء القوم قبل بعثة النبيّ r معذورون، وذلك أنهم لم تَقُمْ عليهم الحُجّة. فإنّ الحُجّة لا يُقيمها الله على عباده إلاّ بعد إرسال الرسل، كما قال تعالى {رُّسُلاً مُّبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ ٱلرُّسُلِ} [النساء: 165]. 

قومُ النبيِّ مِن الغافلين
هؤلاء القوم وصفهم الله تعالى بأنهم غافلون، لأنهم لم يأتِهم نذير ولا نزل عليهم كتاب. يقول تعالى {لِتُنذِرَ قَوْمًا مَّا أُنذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ} [يس: 6]، وهي الغفلة التي وردت في قوله سبحانه عن المشركين الذين أدركوا البعثة {أَن تَقُولُوۤاْ إِنَّمَآ أُنزِلَ ٱلْكِتَـٰبُ عَلَىٰ طَآئِفَتَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِنَا وَإِن كُنَّا عَن دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَـٰفِلِينَ أَوْ تَقُولُواْ لَوْ أَنَّآ أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا ٱلْكِتَـٰبُ لَكُنَّآ أَهْدَىٰ مِنْهُمْ فَقَدْ جَآءَكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ} [الأنعام: 156- 157]. فقد بيَّن سبحانه أن هؤلاء المشركين ليسوا بمعذورين كآبائهم، وذلك أنهم قد جاءهم محمد r ونزل عليهم كتاب الله وهو القرآن، فانقطعت معذرتهم. والغفلة التي وُصف بها هؤلاء القوم هي نفسها التي وصف الله بها نبيَّه محمداً r قبل نزول القرآن عليه، فقال عز وجلّ {بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ هَـٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ وَإِن كُنتَ مِن قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ} [يوسف: 3]. وهذا صريحٌ في أنَّه r هو وقومَه كانوا مِن الغافلين قبل بعثته ونزول الوحي.

لا عذاب على الغافلين 
نصَّ الحقُّ سبحانه في كتابه العزيز على أن الغافلين الذين لم يأتِهم رسولٌ يُنذرهم: لا عذاب عليهم لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. فأمّا في الدنيا، فيقول تعالى {ذٰلِكَ أَن لَّمْ يَكُنْ رَّبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ ٱلْقُرَىٰ بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَـٰفِلُونَ} [الأنعام: 131]، ويقول {وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ لَهَا مُنذِرُونَ} [الشعراء: 208]. ويقول عن المشركين الذين بُعث فيهم محمد r {وَلَوْ أَنَّآ أَهْلَكْنَـٰهُم   بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُواْ رَبَّنَا لَوْلاۤ أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ ءَايَـٰتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَىٰ} [طه: 134]. فهذا صريحٌ في أنّ الحُجّة إنما تقومُ على القومِ بعد إرسال النذير.

وأمَّا أنه لا عذاب عليهم في الآخرة، فيقول سبحانه {وَسِيقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَـفَرُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَٰبُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَآ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِّنكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ ءَايَـٰتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنذِرُونَكُم  ْ لِقَـآءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَـٰذَا قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ وَلَـٰكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ ٱلْعَذَابِ عَلَى ٱلْكَـٰفِرِين  } [الزمر: 71]. والملائكة تقول هذا لكل فوجٍ يُلقى في النار، كما قال تعالى {كُلَّمَا أُلْقِىَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَآ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ قَدْ جَآءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ ٱللَّهُ مِن شَىْءٍ} [الملك: 8]. فهذا صريحٌ في أنَّ أهل النار لم يدخلوها إلاّ بعد إرسال النذير.

ولقد قرَّر جلَّ شأنُه ذلك الأمرَ بما لا لبس فيه مِن أن العذابَ مرهونٌ بإرسال الرسُل، فقال وقولُه الحقّ {وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّىٰ نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً} [الإسراء: 15]، والعذاب يشمل الدنيا والآخرة كما أخبر سبحانه في الآيات التي أسلفنا ذِكرَها. وكيف يُعَذِبّ الله قوماً لم يَبعث إليهم رسولاً فينذرهم لقاء الآخرة؟ هذا محالٌ على الله تعالى لأنه لا يظلم مثقال ذرة.

هل تُمرَّر الأخبار المخالفة لهذا الحُكم؟
أخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه حديثين تفرَّد بهما وتركهما البخاريّ: أحدهما رواه يزيد بن كيسان عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة في زيارةِ النبيِّ r قبرَ أُمِّه ومَنْعِه مِن الاستغفار. والثاني ما رواه حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك أن النبيَّ r قال لرجلٍ: ((إن أبي وأباكَ في النار)). وقد تمسّك بهما فريقٌ مِن العلماء، واستدلّوا بهما على أنّ أبوَي النبيِّ r كانا مِن الكافرين. وتمسّك غيرُهم مِن العلماء بما نصَّ عليه القرآنُ مِن أنّ أهلَ الفترة لا عذاب عليهم، فكيف يكون والدا النبي r في النار؟ ولكن بعضَهم استدلّ بحديثٍ موضوعٍ في إحيائهما وإيمانهما، وهو كذبٌ لا شكّ فيه. وذهبَ فريقٌ إلى أنّ أهل الفترة يُمتحنون يومَ القيامة! والبعضُ لم يهتدِ إلى قولٍ في المسألة، فتوقَّف في أمرِهم!

والسؤال الآن: "يزيد بن كيسان" كان صدوقاً يُخطئ، يُكتب حديثه ولا يُحتجّ به. و "حمَّاد بن سلمة" لمّا كبر ساء حفظه، فكان يُخطئ كثيراً. وقد اجتهد مسلم في أن يُخرج مِن حديث حمّاد ما سمعه مِن ثابت قبل تغيُّرِه. فهل ما رواه يزيد وحمّاد مِمَّا فيه مخالفةٌ لكتاب الله يُمرَّر نزولاً على اجتهاد الإمام مسلم، أم يُحتكَم إلى كتاب الله الذي هو الفيصل في هذه المسألة؟

والله هو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل ...

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جواب شيخنا أبي إسحاق الحويني سؤالك
*سؤال الفتوى : هل صحيحٌ ما ذكره الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي في (( كتاب الحاوي )) أن حديث : (( أبي وأبوك في النار )) من جملة الأحاديث الضعيفة برغم أن مسلمًا رواه في (( صحيحه )) ؟ نريد جوابًا شافيًا ، وهل توافقونه في هذا التضعيف ؟*
*جواب الفتوى
*
* نعم*

*فقد أورد السيوطي في (( مسالك الحنفا في والدي المصطفى )) (2/432- 435) سؤالاً في مسألة إيمان والدي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال : ( فإن قلت : بقيت عقدةٌ واحدةٌ وهي ما رواه مسلمٌ عن أنسٍ أن رجلاً قال : يا رسول اللَّه ، أين أبي ؟ قال : (( في النار )) ، فلما قفَّى دعاه ، فقال : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) . وحديث (( مسلم )) و(( أبي داود )) عن أبي هريرة أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  استأذن في الاستغفار لأمه فلم يُؤذن له . فاحلل هذه العقدة . قُلْتُ : على الرأس والعين ، والجواب : أن هذه اللفظة ، وهي قوله : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) لم يتفق على ذكرها الرواة ، وإنما ذكرها حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت ، عن أنسٍ ، وهي الطريق التي رواه مسلمٌ منها ، وقد خالفه معمر عن ثابت ، فلم يذكر : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) ، ولكن قال : (( إذا مررت بقبر كافر فبشره بالنار )) ، وهذا اللفظ لا دلالة فيه على والده  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأمرٍ البتة ، وهو أثبت من حيث الرواية ، فإن معمرًا أثبت من حمادٍ ، فإن حمادًا تكلِّم في حفظه ووقع في أحاديثه مناكير ذكروا أن ربيبه دسَّها في كتبه ، وكان حمادٌ لا يحفظ فحدَّث بها فوهم ، ومن ثمَّ لم يخرج له البخاري شيئًا ، ولا خرَّج له مسلم في الأصول إلاَّ من حديثه عن ثابتٍ .. وأمَّا معمر فلم يتكلَّم في حفظه ، ولا استنكر شيءٌ من حديثه ، واتفق الشيخـــان على التخريـــج*
*
*
*له ، فكان لفظه أثبت ... ثم ذكر السيوطي شاهدًا لحديث معمر من حديث سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي اللَّه عنه ... وقد ألَّف السيوطي في هذه المسألة مؤلفات سبعة ، وهو يكرر في كل جزءٍ ما يكون مذكورًا في جزء آخر ، وقلما يأتي بزيادةٍ نافعةٍ ، بل التكلُّفُ هو السمةُ الظاهرةُ فيها ، بحيث يقلِّبُ المرءُ كفيه عجبًا من ضياع المنهج العلمي الرصين في سائرها ، وقد وقع السيوطي في سائرها في تكلُّف مدهشٍ ، حتى وصل به الحال أن خالف قانون العلم في مسائل يطول الأمر بذكرها ، ومنها هذه المسألة التي يسأل عنها القارئ ، وسأجعل هذه المسألة آيةً يقيس عليها القارئ ما غاب عنه من جواب السيوطي رحمه اللَّه ... والجوابُ من وجوهٍ :*
*
*
*الأول : أن السيوطي ضعَّف حديث مسلمٍ ، وبنى تضعيفه على مقدمةٍ وهي أن معمر بن راشد خالف حماد بن سلمة في لفظه ، ومعمر بن راشد أوثق من حماد بن سلمة ، وهذه المقارنةُ حيدةٌ مكشوفة ، فإن الأمر لا يخفى على أحدٍ من المشتغلين بالحديث ، ومنهم السيوطي نفسه ، فإن أهل العلم بالحديث قالوا : أثبت الناس في ثابت البناني هو حمادُ بن سلمة ، ومهما خالفه من أحدٍ فالقولُ قولُ حمادٍ . فقال أبو حاتم الرازي - كما في (( العلل )) (2185) -: ( حماد بن سلمة أثبت الناس في ثابتٍ وفي علي بن زيد ) . وقال أحمد بن حنبل : ( حماد بن سلمة أثبت في ثابتٍ من معمر ) . وقال يحيى بن معينٍ : ( من خالف حماد بن سلمة فالقول قول حمادٍ . قيل : فسليمانُ بن المغيرة عن ثابت ؟ قال : سليمانُ ثبتٌ ، وحماد أعلم الناس بثابت* 
*
**وقال ابنُ معينٍ مرة : ( أثبت الناس في ثابت : حماد بن سلمة ) . وقال العقيلي في (( الضعفاء )) (2/291) : ( أصح الناس حديثًا عن ثابت : حماد بن سلمة ) ، وقد أكثر مسلمٌ من التخريج لحماد بن سلمة عن ثابت في الأصول ، أما معمر بن راشد فإنه وإن كان ثقةً في نفسه إلاَّ أن أهل العلم بالحديث كانوا يضعفون روايته عن ثابت البناني ولم يخرج له مسلمٌ شيئًا في (( صحيحه )) عن ثابت إلا حديثًا واحدًا في المتابعات ، ومقرونًا بعاصم الأحول ، وهذا يدلك على مدى ضعف رواية معمر عن ثابت . ولذلك قال ابنُ معين : ( معمر عن ثابت : ضعيفٌ ) . وقال مرَّةً : ( وحديث معمر عن ثابت ، وعاصم بن أبي النجود ، وهشام بن عروة وهذا الضرب مضطربٌ كثيرُ الأوهام ) . وقال العقلي في* 
*(( الضعفاء )) (2/291) : ( أنكرُ الناس حديثًا عن ثابت : معمر بن راشد )
**وبعد هذا البيان فما هي قيمة المفاضلة التي عقدها السيوطي بين الرجلين ، فالصوابُ : رواية حماد بن سلمة ، ورواية معمر بن راشد منكرة*
*
*
*الثاني : قولُ السيوطي : إن ربيب حماد بن سلمة دسَّ في كتبه أحاديث مناكير وانطلى أمرها على حمادٍ لسوء حفظه . وهذه تهمة فاجرةٌ ، كما قال الشيخ المعلمي رحمه اللَّه في (( التنكيل )) (1/243) ، ومستند كل من تكلَّم بهذه التهمة ما ذكره الذهبي في (( ميزان الاعتدال )) (1/593) من طريق الدولابي قال : حدثنا محمد بن شجاع بن الثلجي ، حدثني إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ، قال : كان حماد بن سلمة لا يعرف بهذه الأحاديث - يعني أحاديث الصفات - حتى خرج مرة إلى عبادان ، فجاء وهو يرويها ، فلا أحسب إلا شيطانًا خرج إليه من البحر فألقاها إليه . قال ابن الثلجي : فسمعتُ عباد بن صهيب يقول : إن حمادًا كان لا يحفظ ، وكانوا يقولون إنها دُسَّت في كتبه . وقد قيل : إن ابن أبي العوجاء كان ربيبه فكان يدس في كتبه ، وعلَّق الذهبي على هذه الحكاية بقوله : ( ابن الثلجي ليس بمصدق على حمادٍ وأمثاله ، وقد اتُهم . نسأل اللَّه السلامة ) . انتهى*
*
**وابن الثلجي هذا كان جهميًا عدوًا للسنة ، وقد اتهمه ابنُ عدي بوضع الأحاديث وينسبها لأهل الحديث يثلبهم بذلك ، فالحكاية كلُّها كذب ، فكيف يُثلب حماد بن سلمة بمثل هذا ، ولو جاز لنا أن نرد على السيوطي بمثل صنيعه لذكرنا ما روى عن أبي حامد بن الشرقي - كما في (( تاريخ بغداد )) (4/42) - أنه سئل عن حديث أبي الأزهر ، عن عبد الرزاق ، عن معمر في فضائل علي بن أبي طالب ، فقال أبو حامد : هذا حديثٌ باطل ، والسببُ فيه أن معمرًا كان له ابنُ أخٍ رافضيٌّ ، وكان معمر يمكنه من كتبه ، فأدخل عليه هذا الحديث ، وكان معمر رجلاً مهيبًا لا يقدرُ أحدٌ عليه في السؤال والمراجعة ، فسمعه عبد الرزاق في كتاب ابن أخى معمر ) . فعلَّق الذهبي في (( السير )) (9/576) قائلاً : ( هذه حكاية منقطعةٌ ، وما كان معمرُ شيخًا مغفلاً يروج عليه هذا ، كان حافظًا بصيرًا بحديث الزهري ) . ولكننا لا نستجيز أن نطعن على الثقات بمثل هذه الحكاية* 
*
**الوجه الثالث : قولُهُ : ( ولم يخرج له البخاري شيئًا ) ، وقد تقرر عند أهل العلم أن ترك البخاري التخريج لراوٍ لا يعني أنه ضعيفٌ ، وقد عاب ابنُ حبان على البخاري أنه ترك حماد بن سلمة وخرَّج لمن هو أدنى منه حفظًا وفضلاً ، فقال : ( ولم ينصف من جانب حديث حماد بن سلمة ، واحتج بأبي بكر بن عياش ، وبابن أخى الزهري ، وبعبد الرحمن بن عبد اللَّه بن دينار ، فإن كان تركُه إياه لما كان يخطئُ ، فغيرُهُ من أقرانه مثل الثوري وشعبة وذويهما كانوا يخطئون ، فإن زعم أن خطأه قد كثر من تغير حفظه ، فقد كان ذلك في أبي بكر بن عياش موجودًا ، وأنَّى يبلغُ أبو بكر حماد بن سلمة في إتقانه ، أم في جمعه ؟ أم في عمله ؟ أم في ضبطه  ) . انتهى*
*
*
*الوجه الرابع : في ذكر الشاهد الذي احتج به السيوطي لتقوية لفظ معمر بن راشد ، فهذا الحديث أخرجه البزار (27- مسند سعد ) ، وابن السني في (( اليوم والليلة )) (600) ، والطبراني في (( الكبير )) ( ج1/ رقم 326) ، والبيهقي في (( الدلائل )) (1/191، 192) ، وأبو نعيم في (( المعرفة )) ( ج1/ رقم 540 ) ، والضياء المقدسي في*
* المختارة (1/333) - كما في (( الصحيحة )) (18) - من طريق زيد بن أخزم ، ثنا يزيد بن هارون ، ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد ، عن الزهري ، عن عامر بن سعد عن أبيه أن أعرابيًّا قال لرسول اللَّه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  : أين أبي ؟ قال : (( في النار )) . قال : فأين أبوك ؟ قال : (( حيثما مررت بقبر كافرٍ فبشره بالنار )) . قال السيوطي : ( وهذا إسنادٌ على شرط الشيخين ) ، وليس كما قال لما يأتي 
*
*وذكر ابنُ كثير هذا الحديث في (( البداية والنهاية )) (2/280) ، وقال : ( غريبٌ ) . وقد خولف زيد بن أخزم في إسناده . فخالفه محمد بن إسماعيل بن البختري الواسطيُّ ، فرواه عن يزيد بن هارون عن إبراهيم بن سعد ، عن سالم ، عن أبيه . فذكره .*
* أخرجه ابن ماجه 1573 . قال البوصيري في (( الزوائد )) (1/515) : ( هذا إسنادٌ صحيحٌ رجالُهُ ثقات . ومحمد بن إسماعيل وثقه ابنُ حبان والدارقطني والذهبيُّ ، وباقي رجال الإسناد على شرط الشيخين*
*
*
*قُلْتُ : ولا شك في تقديم رواية زيد بن أخزم لأمرين* 
*
**الأول : أنه أثبت من محمد بن إسماعيل بن البختري*
*
**الثاني : أنه توبع عليه كما في رواية البزار ، والذي تابعه هو محمد بن عثمان بن مخلد ، وقد سُئل عنه أبو حاتم - كما في (( الجرح والتعديل )) (4/1/25) - فقال : ( شيخ ) ، وقال ابنُ أبي حاتم : ( صدوق ) ، ووثقه ابنُ حبان (9/120) ، وقد ذكر البزار أن يزيد بن هارون تفرّد به ، وليس كما قال ، فقد تابعه محمد بن أبي نعيم الواسطي قال : ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد ، عن الزهري ، عن عامر بن سعد ، عن أبيه أخرجه الطبراني في (( الكبير )) (326) قال : حدثنا عليُّ بن عبد العزيز ، نا محمد بن أبي نعيم . وهذه متابعةٌ جيدة ، وابن أبي نعيم وثقه أبو حاتم وابن حبان ، وكذا صدَّقه أحمد بن سنان القطان . وكذبه ابنُ معينٍ وأبعد في ذلك . وقد أعلَّ أبو حاتم هذا الحديث بقوله : ( كذا رواه يزيد وابن أبي نعيم ، ولا أعلمُ أحدًا يجاوز به الزهري غيرهما ، إنما يرونه عن الزهري ، قال : جاء أعرابيٌّ إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ... والمرسل أشبه ) . ذكره ولده في (( العلل )) (ج2/ رقم 2263)* 
*
**قُلْتُ : وقولُ أبي حاتم متعقَّبٌ أيضًا بأنه قد رواه اثنان آخران متصلاً وهما : الوليد بن عطاء بن الأغر ، عن إبراهيم بن سعد به . ذكره الدارقطنيُّ في (( العلل )) (4/334) . والوليد صدوق*
*
**والثاني : الفضل بن دكين عن إبراهيم بن سعد . أخرجه البيهقيُّ في (( الدلائل )) (1/191) ، وسنده صحيحٌ . وقد رجح الضياء المقدسي الرواية المتصلة . بينما رجح أبو حاتم الرواية المرسلة ، وقول أبي حاتم هو الصواب ، وهذه الرواية المرسلة أخرجها عبد الرزاق في (( المصنف )) (ج10/ رقم 19687) عن معمر بن راشد ، عن الزهري قال : جاء أعرابي ... وساق الحديث . فهكذا اختلف إبراهيمُ بن سعد ومعمر بن راشد ، ولا شك عندنا في تقديم رواية معمر المرسلة ؛ لأن معمرًا ثبتًا في الزهري ، وأما إبراهيم بن سعد فقال قال صالح بن محمد الحافظ : ( سماعه من الزهري ليس بذاك ؛ لأنه كان صغيرًا حين سمع من الزهري ) . وقال ابن معين وسئل : إبراهيم بن سعد أحب إليك في الزهري أو ليث بن سعد ؟ قال : كلاهما ثقتان . فإذا تدبرت قول يعقوب بن شيبة في الليث : ( ثقة وهو دونهم في الزهري - يعني : دون مالك ومعمر وابن عيينة - وفي حديثه عن الزهري بعض الاضطراب ) . عملت أن قول ابن معين لا يفيد أنه ثبت في الزهري مثل معمر* 
*
**فالذي يتحرر من هذا البحث أن الرواية المرسلة هي المحفوظة ، وهي التي رجحها أبو حاتم الرازي والدارقطني ، فلا معنى للقول أنه على شرط الشيخين بعد ثبوت هذه المخالفة* 
*
**وبعد ؛ فهذا مثالٌ واحدٌ بيِّن لك كيف عالج السيوطي المسألة ، وما تركتُه أعجب وأعجب ، وهكذا عارض السيوطي هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة بأحاديث منكرة وباطلة ، ومن التجني أن يوصف من يتمسك بالأحاديث الصحيحة بسوء الأدب ، وواللَّه لو صحت الأحاديث في إسلام والدي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لكنا أسعد الناس بها ، كيف وهم أقربُ الناس لرسول اللَّه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  الذي هو أحبُّ إليَّ من نفسي ، واللَّه على ما أقول وكيلٌ* 
*
**ولكننا لا نتبنى قولاً ليس عليه دليلٌ صحيح ، لكن كثيرًا من الناس من يتخطى المحبة الشرعية ، ويخالف الحجة ويحاربها . واللَّه المستعان لا ربَّ سواه . وهو أعلى وأعلم* 
*
**وقد قال البيهقي في (( الدلائل )) (1/192، 193) بعد تخريجه لهذا الحديث : ( وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجدُّه بهذه الصفة في الآخرة ، وكانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا ، ولم يدينوا دين عيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام  ، وأمرُهم لا يقدح في نسب رسول اللَّه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ؛ لأن أنكحة الكفار صحيحة ، ألا تراهم يسلمون مع زوجاتهم ، فلا يلزمهم تجديد العقد ، ولا مفارقتهن ؛ إذ كان مثلُه يجوز في الإسلام . وباللَّه التوفيق ) . انتهى*
*
*
*وقال النووي في (( شرح مسلم )) : (3/79) : ( فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين ، وفيه أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العربُ من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار ، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة ، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء صلوات اللَّه وسلامه عليهم ) . انتهى* 
*
*
*أما حديث أبي هريرة رضي اللَّه عنه وهو في (( صحيح مسلم )) أيضًا ، وفيه أن اللَّه نهى نبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن الاستغفار لأمه ، فلم يتعرض له السيوطي إلا بجوابٍ مجملٍ ، وهذا الحديث صريح في عدم إيمانها ؛ لأن اللَّه عز وجل قال : { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ } ، وقد نزلت هذه الآية في أبي طالبٍ ، فعقب الحافظ ابنُ كثيرٍ في (( السيرة النبوية )) (2/132- البداية ) قائلاً : ( ولولا ما نهانا اللَّه عز وجل عنه من الاستغفار للمشركين لاستغفرنا لأبي طالب وترحمنا عليه ) . اهـ* 
*
**فقد تبين من هذا الجواب - على اختصاره - أن الحديثين صحيحان لا مطعن فيهما ، والحمد للَّه رب العالمين*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=44825

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> فقد تبين من هذا الجواب - على اختصاره - أن الحديثين صحيحان لا مطعن فيهما ، والحمد للَّه رب العالمين


 بارك الله فيك .. أمّا أنَّ الحديثين "صحيحان" فغير مسلَّم به، إذ إن صحّة السند لا يلزم منها صحة المتن. كما قال ابن كثير في مختصر علوم الحديث: ((والحُكم بالصحة أو الحُسن على الإسناد لا يلزم منه الحُكم بذلك على المتن، إذ قد يكون شاذاً أو معلَّلاً)). اهـ وأمّا أنه "لا مطعن فيهما" فغير مسلَّم به أيضاً، فمعارضتهما لصريح القرآن ظاهرة.
ما تفرّد به مسلم عن البخاري
الحديثُ إن كان أصلاً في بابه وتركه البخاريُّ، ففيه عِلَّةٌ خَفِيَت على مَن صحَّحه. قال ابن الصلاح (صيانة صحيح مسلم ص95): ((إذا كان الحديثُ الذي تركاه - أو أحدُهما - مع صحّة إسنادِه أصلاً في معناه عُمدةً في بابه، ولم يُخرجا له نظيراً: فذلك لا يكون إلا لعِلَّةٍ فيه خَفِيَتْ واطّلعا عليها - أو التاركُ له منهما - أو لغفلةٍ عرَضَت، والله أعلم)). اهـ 

وقال ابن تيمية (مجموع الفتاوي 8/17 فما بعد): ((ومما قد يُسمَّى صحيحاً ما يصححه بعض علماء الحديث، وآخرون يخالفونهم فى تصحيحه فيقولون: هو ضعيف ليس بصحيح. مثل ألفاظ رواها مسلم فى صحيحه، ونازعه فى صحتها غيرُه من أهل العلم - إما مثله أو دونه أو فوقه - فهذا لا يُجزَم بصِدقه إلا بدليل. مثل حديث ابن وعلة عن ابن عباس: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أيما إهاب دبغ فقد طهر". فإن هذا انفرد به مسلم عن البخاري، وقد ضعفه الإمام أحمد وغيره، وقد رواه مسلم. ومثل ما روى مسلم: أن النبي صلى الكسوف ثلاث ركوعات وأربع ركوعات، انفرد بذلك عن البخاري. فإن هذا ضعفه حذاق أهل العلم وقالوا: إن النبي لم يصلِّ الكسوف إلا مرة واحدة يوم مات ابنه إبراهيم. وفي نفس هذه الأحاديث التي فيها الصلاة بثلاث ركوعات وأربع ركوعات: أنه إنما صلى ذلك يوم مات إبراهيم. ومعلوم أن إبراهيم لم يمت مرتين! ولا كان له إبراهيمان! وقد تواتر عنه أنه صلى الكسوف يومئذ ركوعين فى كل ركعة، كما روى ذلك عنه عائشة وابن عباس وابن عمرو وغيرهم. فلهذا لم يرو البخاري إلا هذه الأحاديث، وهو أحذق مِن مسلم ... 

ومثله حديث مسلم: "إن الله خلق التربة يوم السبت ..." فإن هذا طَعَنَ فيه مَن هو أعلم من مسلم، مثل يحيى بن معين ومثل البخاري وغيرهما. وذكر البخاري أن هذا مِن كلام كعب الأحبار ...... والبخاري أحذق وأخبر بالفن من مسلم، ولهذا لا يتفقان على حديث إلا يكون صحيحاً لا ريب فيه، قد اتفق أهل العلم على صحته. ثم ينفرد مسلم فيه بألفاظ يُعرض عنها البخاري، ويقول بعض أهل الحديث إنها ضعيفة. ثم قد يكون الصواب مع مَن ضعفها، كمثل صلاة الكسوف بثلاث ركوعات وأربع. وقد يكون الصواب مع مسلم، وهذا أكثر)). اهـ 

قلتُ: وكلامُ شيخِ الإسلام في محلِّه، لأن الحديث إذا تفرّد به مسلم عن البخاريّ وتكلّم فيه أهلُ العِلم ((فهذا لا يُجزَم بصدقه إلا بدليل)). فكيف إذا كان مخالفاً للمقطوع به في كتاب الله! وكيف إذا كان مدارُه على رواةٍ نصَّ الأئمةُ على أنهم يُخطئون كثيراً! فهذان الحديثان معلولانِ مِن حيث الصناعة الحديثية، ناهيك عن إشكالات المتن. 

فحديث يزيد بن كيسان
- أخرجه أحمد (9686). وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة (11807) وعنه مسلم (976) وابن ماجه (1572). وأخرجه النسائي (الكبرى 2033) عن قتيبة. وأبو داود (3234) عن محمد بن سليمان الأنباري. والبيهقي (الكبرى 6950) من طريق إبراهيم بن عبد الله.
خمستهم (أحمد، وابن أبي شيبة، وقتيبة، والأنباري، وإبراهيم): عن محمد بن عبيد.
- وأخرجه مسلم (976) عن يحيى بن أيوب ومحمد بن عباد. وأبو يعلى (6193) عن أحمد بن منيع. والفاكهي (أخبار مكة 2307) عن محمد بن أبي عمر.
أربعتهم (يحيى، وابن عباد، وابن منيع، وابن أبي عمر): عن مروان بن معاوية.
- وأخرجه الفاكهي (أخبار مكة 2307) عن محمد بن علي. وابن حبان (3169) من طريق عثمان بن أبي شيبة. والحاكم (1390) وعنه البيهقي (الكبرى 6949) من طريق محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفراء. 
ثلاثتهم (محمد بن علي، وعثمان، والفراء): عن يعلى بن عبيد.
.. وثلاثتهم (محمد بن عبيد، ومروان بن معاوية، ويعلى بن عبيد): عن يزيد بن كيسان، عن أبي حازم، عن أبي هريرة t قال: زار النبي r قبرَ أمه، فبكى وبكى مَن حوله. فقال رسول الله r:
((استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها، فلم يؤذن لي. واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها، فأذن لي. فزوروا القبور، فإنها تذكر الموت)).

قلتُ: وهذا الحديث لا تنهض به حُجّة على عذاب أهل الفترة، وذلك مِن ثلاثة أوجه:
الأول: أنه لم يَرِدْ في الحديث أكثر مِن عدم الإذن في الاستغفار، ولم يُذكَر أنها مِن أهل النار. فيكون المانع مِن ذلك أنها ليست مِن المستحقين لاستغفاره r لأنها مِن أهل الفترة الذين لا عذاب عليهم بنصّ القرآن. ويكون بكاءُ النبي r - لو صحّ - سَبَبُه زيارة قبر أمه، ولهذا رخَّص لأصحابه في زيارة القبور.

والثاني: أن يزيد بن كيسان محلّه الستر لا يُحتجّ بحديثه، فكيف يصحّ هذا الخبر؟ قال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (3309، 8/354): ((قال يحيى القطان: هو صالح وسط وليس ممن يُعتمد عليه)). اهـ وقال ابن أبي حاتم (الجرح والتعديل 1209، 9/285): ((سمعت أبى يقول: "يزيد بن كيسان يُكتب حديثه، ومحله الستر، صالح الحديث". قلت له: يُحتج بحديثه؟ قال: "لا")). اهـ وبالرغم مِن إدخال ابن حبان له في الثقات، إلا أنه قال (الثقات 11803): ((وكان يخطئ ويخالف، لم يفحش خطؤه حتى يعدل به عن سبيل العدول، ولا أتى من الخلاف بما تنكره القلوب. فهو مقبول الرواية، إلا ما يُعلم أنه أخطأ فيه. فحينئذٍ يُترَك خطؤه، كما يُترك خطأ غيره من الثقات)). اهـ وقال فيه ابن حجر (التقريب 7767): ((صدوق يخطئ)). اهـ 

والثالث: أنَّ استئذانَ النبيِّ ربَّه في زيارة أمّه وترخيصه لصحبه في زيارة القبور ليس بمحفوظٍ عن أبي هريرة، بل تفرّد به يزيد بن كيسان وقد علمتَ حالَه. وإنما هذا حديث بريدة بن الحصيب وهو ما:
- أخرجه أحمد (23066) عن مؤمل. وابن أبي شيبة (11808) عن محمد بن عبد الله الأسدي. ومسلم (977) والفاكهي (أخبار مكة 2308) من طريق قبيصة بن عقبة. وأبو عوانة (6351) وابن الجارود (المنتقى 863) من طريق أبي عاصم. وابن الجعد (1997، 1/294) من طريق محمد بن كثير. والحاكم (1389) من طريق يحيى بن يمان. 
ستتهم (مؤمل، والأسدي، وقبيصة، وأبو عاصم، ومحمد بن كثير، ويحيى): عن سفيان الثوري.
- وأخرجه ابن حبان (3168) من طريق عبيد الله بن عمرو، عن زيد بن أبي أنيسة.
- وأخرجه أبو يوسف (الآثار 996، 1/224). وأخرجه أبو نعيم (الحلية 7/367) من طريق داود الطائي. كلاهما (أبو يوسف، وداود): عن أبي حنيفة.
ثلاثتهم (سفيان، وزيد، وأبو حنيفة): عن علقمة بن مرثد، عن سليمان بن بريدة. 
- وأخرجه أحمد (23053) ومسلم (977) والحاكم (1391) وأبو عوانة (6354) من طريق أبي خيثمة زهير بن معاوية، عن زبيد اليامي. 
- وأخرجه مسلم (977) وابن الجعد (1992، 1/293) وأبو عوانة (6355) والنسائي (الكبرى 2031) من طريق محمد بن فضيل، عن ضرار بن مرة.
- وأخرجه أبو داود (3235) عن أحمد بن يونس. وأخرجه ابن الجعد (1989، 1/293) عن علي. كلاهما (أحمد، وعلي): عن معرف بن واصل. 
ثلاثتهم (زبيد، وضرار، ومعرف): عن محارب بن دثار.
- وأخرجه عبد الرزاق (6708) ومن طريقه مسلم (977) عن معمر، عن عطاء الخراساني.
- وأخرجه أحمد (23065) من طريق محمد بن إسحاق، عن سلمة بن كهيل.
- وأخرجه النسائي (الكبرى 2032) من طريق أبي فروة عن المغيرة بن سبيع. 
- وأخرجه أبو عوانة (6356) من طريق أبي إسحاق، عن الزبيد بن عدي.
خمستهم (محارب، وعطاء، وسلمة، والمغيرة، والزبيد): عن عبد الله بن بريدة.
.. وكلاهما (سليمان بن بريدة، وأخوه عبد الله): عن أبيهما بريدة بن الحصيب قال: قال رسول الله r: 
((إني كنت نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها، فإن محمداً أُذن له في زيارة أمه، وإنها تذكر الآخرة. ونهيتكم عن أن تمسكوا عن لحوم الأضاحي فوق ثلاث، أردت بذلك أن يتسع أهل السعة على مَن لا سعة له، فكلوا وادخروا. ونهيتكم عن الظروف، وإن ظرفاً لا يحل شيئاً ولا يحرمه، وكل مسكر حرام)).

قلتُ: أحاديث سليمان عن أبيه منقطعة عند البخاري، وهو لم يُدخِله في رجاله ولا أخرج له شيئاً في صحيحه. يقول البخاري: ((لم يَذكر سماعاً عن أبيه)). اهـ ولم تُذكَر زيارة النبي r لقبر أمه في حديث سليمان إلاّ في بعض روايات سفيان الثوري، ولم يتابعه عليها أبو حنيفة ولا زيد بن أبي أنيسة عن علقمة. وأما حديث عبد الله، فلم تقع فيه هذه القصة إلا في رواية أبي خيثمة زهير بن معاوية، عن زبيد اليامي. ولم يُتقِن أبو خيثمة حديثَه، فقد قال يحيى بن يحيى عند مسلم: أخبرنا أبو خيثمة، عن زبيد اليامي، عن محارب بن دثار، عن ابن بريدة، أراه عن أبيه - الشك من أبي خيثمة - عن النبي r. اهـ فقوله "أراه عن أبيه" وقوله "الشك من أبي خيثمة"، مع تفرّده بإدراج القصة في حديث عبد الله بن بريدة هو مِمَّا تُعلّ به روايته.


والذي نخلُص إليه بتتبُّع الطرق والروايات، أنّ حديث يزيد بن كيسان هذا لا يُحتجّ به، وإنما هو حديث بريدة بن الحصيب رواه عنه ابناه سليمان وعبد الله. فاختصره يزيد وأسنده إلى أبي هريرة وهو غير محفوظ عنه، ولم يُتابَع يزيد على حديثه.

وأما حديث حماد بن سلمة
- فأخرجه أحمد (12213) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم (المستخرج 502) عن وكيع.
- وأخرجه مسلم (203) وأبو نعيم (المستخرج 503) والبيهقي (الكبرى 13856) من طريق أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة. وأبو يعلى (3516) عن زهير. وأبو عوانة (215) عن جعفر بن محمد الصائغ. وابن حبان (578) من طريق إسحاق بن إبراهيم. وابن منده (الإيمان 926) من طريق عبد الله بن جعفر العسكري. 
خمستهم (ابن أبي شيبة، وزهير، والصائغ، وابن راهويه، والعسكري): عن عفان بن مسلم.
- وأخرجه أبو داود (4718) وعنه أبو عوانة (215). وأخرجه البيهقي (الكبرى 13856) من طريق عثمان الدارمي. كلاهما (أبو داود، والدارمي): عن موسى بن إسماعيل.
.. وثلاثتهم (وكيع، وعفان، وموسى): عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أنس: أن رجلاً قال: يا رسول الله، أين أبي؟ قال: ((في النار)). فلما قفى، دعاه فقال: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)). اهـ 

قلتُ: وهذا الحديث كذلك لا يسلَم مِن العِلَل مِن أكثر مِن وجه:
أما أولاً: فقد تفرَّد به حماد بن سلمة، لم يُسنده إلى أنس غيرُه. وهو وإن كان أثبتَ الناسِ في ثابت كما قال الأئمة، إلاّ أنه كان يُخطئ في الحديث، حتى إنّ البخاريّ تركه ولم يُخرج له في صحيحه لا عن ثابت ولا عن غيره. قال أحمد (شرح علل الترمذي ص113): ((كان حماد بن سلمة يخطئ - وأومأ أحمد بيده - خطأً كثيراً)). اهـ وقد استنكر ابنُ حبان تَرْكَ البخاريِّ لحمّاد، فقال (الثقات 7434): ((فإنْ كان تَرْكُه إياه لما كان يخطئ، فغيرُه مِن أقرانه مثل الثوري وشعبة ودونهما كانوا يخطئون! فإنْ زعم أنَّ خطأه قد كثر مِن تغيُّرِ حِفظه، فقد كان ذلك في أبي بكر بن عياش موجوداً!)). اهـ وقال البيهقي (تهذيب الكمال 3/13): ((هو أحد أئمة المسلمين، إلا أنه لما كبر ساء حفظه، فلذا تركه البخاري. وأما مسلم فاجتهد وأخرج من حديثه عن ثابت ما سمع منه قبل تغيره)). اهـ فاحتجاجُ مسلم بهذا الحديث مستنده الاجتهاد، لا أنه يعلَم يقيناً أنّ حماداً حدّث به قبل تغيُّره. بل الاحتمالُ قائمٌ بأنه حدّث به بعد أن تغيّر، لا سيما وقد رُوي هذا الخبر مُرسَلاً مِن حديث الزهري، وهو ما: 

ثانياً: أخرجه عبد الرزاق (19687، 10/454) عن معمر. 
- وأخرجه ابن ماجه (1573) والبزار (93) وابن السني (عمل اليوم والليلة 594) من طريق يزيد بن هارون. وأخرجه الطبراني (الكبير 1/145) وعنه أبو نعيم (معرفة الصحابة 522) من طريق محمد بن أبي نعيم. وأخرجه البيهقي (الدلائل 105) من طريق الفضل بن دكين. 
ثلاثتهم (يزيد، وابن أبي نعيم، والفضل): عن إبراهيم بن سعد.
.. وكلاهما (معمر، وإبراهيم): عن الزهري. واختُلف عنه: فرواه معمر عنه مرسَلاً. ورواه إبراهيم عنه، عن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص، عن أبيه: أن أعرابياً أتى النبيَّ r فقال: يا رسول الله، أين أبي؟ فقال: ((في النار)). قال: فأين أبوك؟ قال: ((حيث مررتَ بقبرِ كافرٍ، فبشّره بالنار)). اهـ 

ولفظُ معمر: جاء أعرابي إلى النبي r فقال: يا نبي الله، إن أبي كان يكفل الأيتام ويصل الأرحام ويفعل كذا، فأين مدخله؟ قال: ((هلك أبوك في الجاهلية؟)) قال: نعم. قال: ((فمدخله النار)). قال: فغضب الأعرابي، وقال: فأين مدخل أبيك؟ فقال له النبي r: ((حيث ما مررت بقبر كافر، فبشره بالنار)). فقال الأعرابي: لقد كلفني رسول الله r تعباً! ما مررت بقبر كافر، إلا بشرته بالنار. اهـ

قال البزار: ((لا نعلَم روى هذا إلا سعد، ولا عن إبراهيم إلا يزيد)). اهـ قلتُ: رواه معمر عن الزهري مرسلاً وهو الصواب. قال أبو حاتم في علله (2263، 2/256): ((كذا رواه يزيد وابن أبي نعيم، ولا أعلم أحداً يجاوز به الزهري غيرهما. إنما يروونه عن الزهري قال: "جاء أعرابي إلى النبي r". والمرسل أشبه)). اهـ وقال الدارقطني في علله (607، 4/334): ((يرويه محمد بن أبي نعيم والوليد بن عطاء بن الأغر، عن إبراهيم بن سعد. وغيره يرويه عن إبراهيم بن سعد، عن الزهري مرسلاً وهو الصواب)). اهـ

ثالثاً: وقد روى هذا الخبرَ داود بن أبي هند مِن وجه آخر، وأسنده إلى عمران بن حصين. وهو ما: 
- أخرجه الشيباني (الآحاد والمثاني 2356) والطبراني (الكبير 4/27) من طريق أبي خالد الأحمر. و الطبراني (الكبير 4/28) والطحاوي (مشكل الآثار 2114) من طريق علي بن مسهر.
كلاهما (أبو خالد، وابن مسهر): عن داود بن أبي هند، عن العباس بن عبد الرحمن، عن عمران بن الحصين: أن أباه الحصين بن عبيد أتى النبي r - وكان مشركاً - فقال: أرأيت رجلاً كان يقري الضيف ويصل الرحم، مات قبلك؟ فقال رسول الله r: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)). قال: فما مرت عشرون ليلة، حتى مات مشركاً. اهـ 

قلتُ: هذا حديث منكر، العباس بن عبد الرحمن مجهول لم يروِ عنه إلا داود. وخالفه ربعي بن خراش عن عمران بن حصين، وذلك فيما: أخرجه الشيباني (الآحاد والمثاني 2354) من طريق إسرائيل بن يونس. والطحاوي (مشكل الآثار 2113) من طريق زكريا بن أبي زائدة. كلاهما (إسرائيل، وزكريا): عن منصور بن المعتمر، عن ربعي بن خراش، عن عمران بن حصين قال: جاء حصين إلى النبي r قبل أن يسلم، فقال: يا محمد، كان عبد المطلب خيراً لقومه منك. كان يطعمهم الكبد والسنام، وأنت تنخرهم! فقال له رسول الله r ما شاء الله أن يقول. ثم إن حصيناً قال: يا محمد، ماذا تأمرني أن أقول؟ قال: ((قل: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي، وأسألك أن تعزم لي على رشد أمري)). قال: ثم إن حصيناً أسلم، ثم أتى النبي r فقال: إني كنت سألتك المرة الأولى، وإني الآن أقول: ما تأمرني أن أقول؟ قال: ((قل: اللهم اغفر لي ما أسررت وما أعلنت، وما أخطأت وما عمدت، وما جهلت وما علمت)). اهـ

قلتُ: فلم يَرِد في حديث عمران قوله ((إن أبي وأباك في النار))، ثم فيه أن الحصين أسلم لا أنه مات مشركاً كما قال العباس بن عبد الرحمن. 



.. فهذا ما وقفتُ عليه في هذين الحديثين، وهما لا يخلوان مِن مقال.

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## ابو البراء الغزي

كشف السترة عن حكم أهل الفترة 
تأليف
محمد بن محمود بن مصطفى الإسكندري
تقديم العلامة
عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العلمين،والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه .
أمابعد:
فان حضرت الشيخ محمد مصطفى السكندرانى له ايادي، بيضاء بارك الله فيه ونفع الله به ونفعه.
هذه المقاله "كشف الستره"
قد اجاد وافاد واطال النفَس ولايحتاج لتزكيه وقد زكاه الشيخ الفوزان.
ولاشك ان النصوص في هذا الموضوع "اهل الفترة"تكلم فيها بعض العلماء بلا درايه ولاروايه وانما اعملواالعقل حتي منهم، كبار مثل "السيوطي" الا انه كان حاطب ليل،وان كان من اهل الصناعه لكنه غلب عليه التعصب كما تعصب في مواضع ومقامات كثيره بلا علم نافع وإنما بالضعيف والموضوع والمنامات ومنهم كذلك الكوثري المتعصب تعصباً أعمى لارائه ولو خالفت الامةُ. حتي سبَََََ على القارئ الحنفي مثله عند حديث "نجاه والدي النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم " مع انه سبقه أي القارئ جماعات منهم مسلم والنسائى وابو داود وبقية من روى الاحاديث في هذا الباب والبيهقي والنواوى وغير واحد،ومنهم الشيخ العلامه "محمد الامين الشنقطي"صاحب اضواء البيان وكانت حجته الايات دون الرجوع للسنة وقد اخطأ خطاً فادحاً لاننا لانفقه القران الابمشكاته السنة وقد وردت الفاظ وان كانت افرادا في مواضع شتى دلالاتها تدل علي شهرة هذا الامر ان لم يكن متواتراً.
اللهم الا مذهب اهل الكلام ، ذكر الالباني في كتابه الذي جمعه بعض محبيه "فوائد الشوارد لما في كتب الالباني من فوائد "في بحث علمي اجاد فيه ولعله لا يستطيع احد ان يجمع فيه ما جمّع وجوب الاخذ بحديث الاحاد في العقيده "من"ص"335 الي"ص"362"،وفي هذه الصفحات من العلم ما فيه نقضٌ لما يقوله علماء الكلام والاصول مثل عذاب القبر والدجال "اذا جلس احدكم في التشهد فليستعذ بالله من اربع،يقول اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب جهنم ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ومن شر فتنة المسيح الدجال "رواه الشيخان ،وعلماء الكلام والاصول وحتي كثيراً من الفقهاء عندهم هذا من الاحاد" ولايفيد إلا الظن ،ويعملون به مع انه علي قاعدتهم لاينبغي العمل به (لانه عقيدة) فنقضوا قاعدتهم والحق ان الحديث عن عذاب القبر والدجال متواتراً،لانهم لاعلم لهم وليس من صناعتهم،ولذلك كما قال ابن القيم في الصواعق "وقول القادحين في اخباره وسنته يجوز ان يكون رواه هذه الأخبار كاذبين أو غالطين، بمنزلة قول أعدائه :يجوز أن يكون الذي جاءه شيطان كاذب!وكل أحد يعلم أن أهل الحديث أصدق أهل الطوائف كما قال عبد الله ابن المبارك: "وجدت الدين لاهل الحديث، والكلام للمعتزلة، والكذب للرافضة، والحيل لاهل الرأي".
وتكفي هذه الشهادة ومعلوم أن النبي لم يُخلف ولم يُورث إلاَّ أقواله وأفعاله وتقريراته التي هي "السنة" المبيَنة للقرآن. صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم . 
وجزى الله خيرا الاسكندراني
كتبه مساعد بشير علي  

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله العليم الخبير، العالم بمواقع الفضل في عباده ومواضع التقصير، الذي أحاط علمه بجميع المعلومات من ماض وآت، وظاهر وباطن، ومتحرك وساكن، وجليل وحقير، الذي علم بسابق علمه عدد أنفاس خلقه وأعمالهم ومن هو منهم من أهل الجنة، ومن هو منهم من أهل السعير، كل ذلك في كتاب، إن ذلك على الله يسير، الواسع الذي وسع كل شيء علما، يعلم كل شيء ولا يحيطون به علما، ولا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير، وهو سبحانه الجامع لشتات الأمور، وهو جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه، لا فرق فيه بين غني وفقير، وعظيم وحقير، 
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له العلي الكبير، تعالى سبحانه في ألوهيته عن الشريك والوزير، وتقدس عن الصاحبة والولد، والولي والنصير، وعز في سلطانه عن المنازع والمغالب والمعين والمشير،
وأشهد أن سيدنا ونبينا وإمامنا محمدا عبد الله ورسوله، البشير النذير، والرسول النحرير، الذي أرسل إلى الناس كافة بالهدي المنير، والمنهج المستنير، في وقت ارتفع فيه أمر الشرك، واضطرمت ناره، وطار شراره، وارتفع غباره ،لا مغير له ولا نكير، فبلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، حتى علت كلمة الله، وأسفر فجر الإسلام، وجاء الحق وزهق الباطل، ونشرت أعلام التوحيد، ونكست راية الشرك، وانكسرت شوكته، وخمدت ناره، ورمي بناؤه بالهدم والتكسير والتدمير، صلى الله عليه، وعلى أله وصحبه، وتابعيهم، ومن سلك طريقهم، واقتفى أثاراهم، وجعلنا الله بمنه وكرمه من المتمسكين بالكتاب والسنة، نقف بوقوفهما، وبسيرهما نسير 
أما بعد،
فإن من نعمة الله تعالى أن أكمل لهذه الأمة المحمدية أمر دينها، وأتم عليها نعمته، وظهر أمر الله تعالى رغم أنف المعاندين والحاقدين والحاسدين، فقال تعالى ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا ) (المائدة :3) 
وذهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ربه، وقد بلغ البلاغ المبين، وترك الأمة على المحجة البيضاء، ليلها كنهارها ،لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك،
وقام بعده الخليفة الصديق، رضي الله عنه، بالأمر أكمل قيام، وأتم نهوض، حتى قويت شوكة الإسلام.
وقاد عمر، رضي الله عنه، الأمة إلى أن ملكت من الخليج إلى المحيط ،وهكذا في القرون الخيرية الأولى، حتى تحقق فيهم موعود رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم)، ثم خلف من بعدهم خلوف أعجب كل امرئ رأيه، وقدم البعض منهم عقله ،وبعضهم قدم مشاعره وعاطفته، والأخير قدم هواه، فصادم كل واحد منهم شرع ربه، برأيه وعقله ومشاعره وعاطفته وهواه ( فكلا أخذنا بذنبه) (العنكبوت:40)، فتكالبت على الأمة الأهواء والفتن، من كل حدب وصوب، ولولا رعاية الله تعالى للأمة لتخطفتها هذه الأهواء إلى كل جانب، 
فخوارج، ونواصب، وروافض، ومرجئة، ومعتزلة، وجهمية، ومشبهة، وقدرية، وأشعرية، وصوفية ......إلى آخر هذه المذاهب الفاسدة، والعقائد الباطلة، التي أثرت على المسلمين، حتى خرج كثير منهم، إلا من رحمه الله، من دائرة الإسلام إلى غياهب الكفر والشرك، وظلمات الفتن والضلال، وأدركت الأمة عناية الله ورحمته، فانطفأت كثير من نار هذه الفرق، وكسرت شوكة الكثير منها ،وبقت فلول الهزائم، وكتائب الخسارة، الذين لم يتجاسروا أن يقاتلوا قتال الشجعان، ولا أن يتشبهوا بالكرام، في مقارعة الأبطال من العلماء، حيث لا بيان عندهم ولا حجج فــ (حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم) (الشورى:16)، ولكن تلاعبوا بمشاعر عوام المسلمين الذين لا تأصيل عندهم لمعرفة دقائق الحق من دقائق الباطل، وأتوا بتلبيسات وتوهيمات ليخدعوا فطر المسلمين النقية، وقلوبهم الصفية( ليردوهم وليلبسوا عليهم دينهم)(الأنعام:137  ) 
وهؤلاء الدعاة على أبواب جهنم، من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها، إما أنهم جهلاء متجرئون على شرع رب العالمين، وهدي سيد المرسلين، فحق الجاهل أن يتعلم، وحق المتجرئ أن يؤدب، وإما أنهم معاندون، يعرفون الحق ويخالفونه؛ لمجرد اتباع الهوى والرأي، وحب الظهور والشهرة، اتباعا للأمة الغضبية؛ اليهود الذين عرفوا الحق وعاندوه.
فالله سبحانه وتعالى نسأل، وبأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى نتوسل، أن يهدينا إلى صراطه المستقيم: صراط الذين أنعم عليهم، غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين.
وهذه الثلة الخاسرة، والفلول المهزومة، تخرج على الأمة بين الحين والآخر بمسألة عقيمة، كان يجب أن يكلوا العلم فيها إلى العليم الخبير، وهي من الأغلوطات؛ التي نهى الشرع عن الخوض فيها (ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب)(النحل:116)
أو يخرجوا بمسألة حسم النزاع فيها، واستقر فيها الأمر بين علماء أهل السنة والجماعة؛
وكل يدعي وصلا بليلى وليلى لا تقر لهم بذاك
وقد كتبت هذه السطور بعد ما نما إلى سمعي: خبر متصوف مشعوذ جديد، يحدث الناس بالأغلوطات على ساحات الإعلام الوسيعة الرحبة، ويتبجح بطلب المجادل، والعالم المعترض؛ ليقرع حجته بالحجة، وقوله بالبرهان، وقد سمعته عبر هذه الوسائل؛ التي أصبح مشاركا في أغلبها . 
وأقسم بالذي له الملك والملكوت ، لكلامه أوهى من بيت العنكبوت.
وحسن الظن به أنه جاهل متجرئ، وسبق وذكرت أن حق الجاهل: التعليم، وهذا ما سأفعله ،بحول الله تعالى، وأما التأديب فمسؤولية من بيدهم أمور البلاد، وأحوال العباد، فإن فرط قسم فلا يفرط الأخر.
فالله عز و جل يقول (وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر)(الأنعام:74) ،والرجل يقول: بل هو عمه.
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن أبي وأباك في النار )، وهو يقول: ليس في النار.
وخلط خلطا عجيبا في أحكام أهل الفترة، وهم: قوم بين بعثة رسولين، لم يعاصروا الأول، ولم يدركوا الثاني؛ كزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل ،وورقة بن نوفل، وقس بن ساعدة، وغيرهم، وكل من مات قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فمنهم مهتد وكثير منهم فاسقون)(الحديد:26) 
فأردت، بحول الله تعالى، أن أجلي هذا الأمر بالآية والحديث وبالنقول عن سلف الأمة الصالحين، والعلماء القدوة المتبعين ( ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحيى من حيى عن بينة)(الأنفال:42)
ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد، وإليه يرجع الأمر كله ، ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون 
وقسمت كتابي هذا إلى فصول :
الأول : بيان أن العرب لا تطلق لفظ الأب وتريد به العم حقيقة أبدا.
الثاني : بيان الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة أن أبا إبراهيم في النار.
الثالث : بيان الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة عن حكم أهل الفترة .
الرابع : بيان الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة عن حال والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وكان ينبغي التقديم بعدة فصول هامة، تختص بالنهي عن الأغلوطات العلمية، وعن التجرؤ على الشريعة وأهلها، وكذلك النهي عن أن يتقمص العبد قميصا ليس له، وقد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا، والتنبيه على اعتماد منهج أهل السنة والجماعة في ضرورة فهم الكتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة الصالحين، وكذلك التحذير من مواقعة وموافقة أهل الوهم والتخيل، وحدثني قلبي عن ربي، من المتصوفة الغلاة، لكن هذه المسائل قد كتب فيها من قبل بعض الكتب، والرسائل العلمية، فيرجع إليها.
وقد سميته حال شروعي في كتابته: ( كشف السترة عن حكم أهل الفترة) 
وأسأل الله تعالى بأسمائه الحسنى، وصفاته العلى، أن يتقبله مني، وأن ينفع به المسلمين، وأن يوفق الأمة إلى مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة.
وينبغي أن يعلم ]أنه لا يستقر للعبد قدم في الإسلام حتى يعقد قلبه على أن الدين كله لله، وأن الهدى هدى الله ،وأن الحق دائر مع الرسول وجودا وعدما، وأنه لا مطاع سواه، ولا متبوع غيره ،وأن كلام غيره يعرض على كلامه، فإن وافقه قبلناه، لا لأنه قاله، بل لأنه أخبر به عن الله ورسوله، وإن خالفه رددناه، ولا يعرض كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم على آراء القياسيين، ولا على عقول الفلاسفة والمتكلمين، ولا أذواق المتزهدين، بل تعرض هذه كلها على ما جاء به عرض الدراهم المجهولة على أخبر الناقدين، فما حكم بصحته فهو منها المقبول، وما حكم برده فهو المردود[ 
وهذا أوان الشروع في المقصود
والله أرجو في أموري كلها معتصما في صعبها وسهلها 
وكتب
أبو عبد الرحمن
محمد بن محمود بن مصطفى الإسكندري  
الفصل الأول 
بيان أن العرب لا تطلق لفظ الأب وتريد غيره حقيقة أبدا 

تمهيد 
الدافع إلى الاستفتاح بهذا الفصل : أن غلاة المتصوفة الزاعمين محبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وآل البيت، يعلمون أن الحجج الواهية، والأوهام الخيالية، لا تغني في مجال التحقيق العلمي عنهم شيئا، ويعلمون كذلك أن القول الصحيح في مبحث أحوال، وأحكام أهل الفترة ،يقضي بتكفير جماعة كبيرة ممن يحبونهم، ويترضون عنهم، بل يعتقدون فيهم أنهم من أولياء الله الأخيار، المتقين الأبرار؛ كوالد إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وكذا والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتمشيا مع منهج الباطنية، والشيعة الاثني عشرية، سارت الصوفية مسيرهم، وسلكت سبيلهم بأن للقرآن ظاهرا وباطنا، فقالوا : الأب المقصود في آية سورة الأنعام، هو: العم، والأب المقصود في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، هو: أبو لهب العم؛ لعلمهم أن هذين الدليلين هما كحجر العثرة في وجوههم، ويزعمون أن هذا القول يتنافى مع مقام الحضرة النبوية، والذات المصطفوية، ويزعمون كذلك أن تأويلهم الأب بالعم يتماشى مع مشاعر المحبين الصادقين للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وآل بيته الأطهار، وأنه يتناغم مع عظيم شرف المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، والذي يستلزم: عدم إيذائه في والديه. 
(وهي تخريفات وتحريفات للقرآن، الذي أنزله الله بلسان عربي مبين، وصرف له عن ظاهره المراد لغة وشرعا، وهؤلاء أضر على الإسلام من أعدائه، والعدو المداجي المتستر بالتشيع أو التصوف ونحوه، شر من العدو المكاشف المستعلن) 
وأصحاب هذه المذاهب المبتدعة، التي أشرت إليها آنفا؛ كالشيعة، والمعتزلة، والصوفية، وأضرابهم قد نحوا بالتفسير والحديث ناحية مذهبهم، وفي سبيل ذلك حرفوا كثيرا من الآيات والأحاديث؛ لخدمة زبالة أفكارهم، وخرجوا بها عن معانيها المرادة، وعن قواعد اللغة، وأصول الشريعة، وكلما لاحت لأحد هؤلاء المبتدعة فرصة لإظهار مذهبه، والقدح في مذهب السلف، اهتبلها واغتنمها، ونفث سمومه في تفسيره للقرآن، والحديث؛ لينخدع بذلك من لا علم عنده، ويظن أنهم على الصواب، 
من حيث لم يدري أن السم في الدسم
وإليك البرهان من أصحاب اللغة والبيان، وأهل التحرير والإتقان:
قال اللغوي أحمد بن محمد بن علي الفيومي في (المصباح المنير) (ص3،2): 
الأب : لامه محذوفة، وهي: واو؛ لأنه يثنى أبوين، والجمع: آباء، مثل سبب وأسباب، ويطلق على الجد مجازا.......
وعلى اللغة المشهورة، إذا أضيف إلى غير الياء، وهو مكبر، أعرب بالحروف، فيقال: هذا أبوه، ورأيت أباه، ومررت بأبيه. 
والأبوة مصدر من الأب، مثل الأمومة مصدر من الأم . انتهى
وقال أبو البقاء الكفوي في " الكليات" (ص25):
الأب هو: إنسان تولد من نطفته ولد أخر.
ولا بد من أن يذكر الابن في تعريف الأب، فالأب من حيث هو الأب، لا يمكن تصوره بدون تصور الابن.....وكل من كان سببا لإيجاد شيء، أو إصلاحه، أو ظهوره فهو أب له ...... ولا يراد بالأب: المربي أو العم من غير قرينة. انتهى 
وفي" الجامع لأحكام القرآن"(7/16-17) بحث طويل في اسم أبي إبراهيم، عليه السلام، في تفسير قوله تعالى (وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر ) (الأنعام 74) 
وخلاصته ما ذكره الشوكاني في " فتح القدير"( 2/151): 
قال الجوهري: آزر اسم أعجمي، وهو مشتق من: آزر فلان فلانا، إذا عاونه، فهو مؤازر قومه على عبادة الأصنام.
وقال ابن فارس: أنه مشتق من القوة .
وقال الجويني في "النكت من التفسير " له : ليس بين الناس اختلاف في أن اسم والد إبراهيم تارخ، والذي في القرآن يدل على أن اسمه آزر، وقد تعقب في دعوة الاتفاق بما روي عن ابن إسحاق، والضحاك، والكلبي، أنه كان له اسمان آزر، وتارخ، وقال مقاتل : آزر لقب، وتارخ اسم ............. انتهى
قال الحافظ ابن كثير في" البداية والنهاية"(1/134) بعد ذكر الآية: وهذا يدل على أن اسم أبي إبراهيم آزر وجمهور أهل النسب، منهم: ابن عباس على أن اسم أبيه تارح ،وأهل الكتاب يقولون: تارخ، بالخاء المعجمة، فقيل: إنه لقب لصنم كان يعبده اسمه آزر. 
وقال ابن جرير : والصواب أن اسمه آزر، ولعل له اسمان علمان، أو أحدهما لقب والآخر علم، وهذا الذي قاله محتمل والله أعلم . انتهى
وقال الفيروزآبادي في"القاموس المحيط"(ص1257) 
والأبا لغة في الأب، وأصل الأب: أبوٌ محركة ، ج: أباء، وأبون ،
وأبوت وأبيت: صرت أباً ......انتهى
فبان مما سبق: أن العرب لا تطلق الأب وتريد غيره، إلا على سبيل المجاز، والمجاز لا يصار إليه إلا بقرينة، 
حيث عرف أهل اللغة والأصول المجاز بأنه: اللفظ المستعمل في غير ما وضع له لعلاقة بينهما وقرينة تمنع إرادة المعنى الحقيقي للفظ. 
ويقصد بالقرينة : العلامة الصالحة الدالة على عدم إرادة المعنى الحقيقي للفظ من قبل المتكلم، وأنه أراد المنى المجازي .
ويحسن هنا إيراد فتوى الإمام العلم أبي عمر ابن الصلاح الشافعي بشأن هذا الأمر، فقد سئل، رحمه الله، في الأبوة هل يجوز أن يطلق في الكتاب العزيز، والحديث الصحيح على الأب من غير صلب ؟ وايش الفرق بين آدم أبي البشر، وبين إبراهيم الخليل صلى الله على نبينا وعليه وعلى النبيين والكل وسلم : أب ، فآدم أبو البشر وإبراهيم أبو الإيمان أو لمعنى آخر، ونرى مشايخ الطرق يسموهم: آباء المريدين، فيجب بيان هذا من الكتاب العزيز والحديث الصحيح........
أجاب، رضي الله عنه، قال الله تعالى ( قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل) (البقرة 133) ، وإسماعيل من أعمامه لا من آبائه، وقال سبحانه وتعالى ( ورفع أبويه على العرش)(يوسف 100)، وأمه كان قد تقدم وفاتها قالوا: والمراد: خالته، ففي هذا استعمال الأبوين من غير ولادة حقيقية، وهو مجاز صحيح في اللسان العربي، واجراء ذلك في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والعالم، والشيخ، والمريد: سائغ من حيث اللغة والمعنى، وأما من حيث الشرع، فقد قال سبحانه وتعالى: ( ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم )(الأحزاب 40) وفي الحديث الثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنما أنا لكم بمنزلة الوالد أعلمكم ) فذهب لهذا بعض علمائنا: إلى أنه لا يقال فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أبو المؤمنين، وإن كان يقال في أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين، وحجته: ما ذكرت، فعلى هذا يقال: هو مثل الأب ، أو كالأب، أو بمنزلة أبينا، ولا يقال: هو أبونا، ووالدنا، وفي هذا للمحقق مجال بحث يطول والأحوط: التورع والتحرز من ذلك .............. انتهى 
فثبت لدى كل منصف عاقل: أن الأب لا يطلق لغة ولا شرعا إلا على الأب الصلبي؛ الذي تولد من نطفته إنسان آخر، ولا يطلق على غيره إلا مجازا، ولا يصح المجاز إلا بقرينة، يستحيل معها إرادة المعنى الحقيقي، كما سبق بيانه، ولو أردنا التوسع في بيان الحقيقة والمجاز لما وسعتنا هذه الصفحات، فلتراجع أمثلتهما في كتب الأصول، 
وأي قرينة قوية تصلح لصرف مقصود لفظ الأب إلى العم، في هذا العدد الكبير من الآيات المثبتة أن إبراهيم حاج والده وخاصمه، سبحانك أين عقول هؤلاء ؟
قال الله تعالى (وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر ........) ( الأنعام 74) 
وقال تعالى ( وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه...........) ( التوبة114) 
وقال تعالى ( ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده..............) ( الأنبياء 51-52) 
وقال تعالى ( واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم............) ( الشعراء 69-70)
وقال تعالى ( وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم.............) ( الصافات 83-85)
وقال عز وجل في أوضح الآيات وأصرحها دلالة ( واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم ..............) ( مريم 41-48) 
فذكر تعالى ما كان بينه وبين أبيه من المحاورة والمجادلة، وكيف دعا أباه إلى الحق بألطف عبارة، وأحسن إشارة، بين له بطلان ما هو عليه من عبادة الأوثان؛ التي لا تسمع دعاء عابدها؛ ولا تبصر مكانه، فكيف تغني عنه شيئا، أو تفعل به خيرا؛ من رزق أو نصر، ثم قال منبها على ما أعطاه الله من الهدى، والعلم النافع، وإن كان أصغر سنا من أبيه ( يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم مالم يأتك فاتبعني أهديك صراطا سويا ) أي : مستقيما واضحا سهلا حنيفا، يفضي بك إلى الخير في دنياك وأخراك، فلما عرض هذا الرشد عليه، وأهدى هذه النصيحة إليه، لم يقبلها منه، ولا أخذها عنه، بل تهدده وتوعده قال( أراغب أنت عن آلهتي .............لأرجمنك ) قيل: بالمقال، وقيل: بالفعال ( واهجرني مليا) أي: واقطعني، وأطل هجراني، فعندها قال له خيرا فقال( سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيا) قال ابن عباس وغيره: أي: لطيف، يعني: في أن هداني لعبادته والإخلاص له ولهذا قال ( وأعتزلكم ........) وقد استغفر له إبراهيم، عليه السلام، كما وعده في أدعيته، فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه 
فواضح بين، لا إشكال، في أن الآيات تضافرت، مع أقوال أهل العلم المعتبرين من اللغويين والمفسرين: أن المقصود في هذه الآيات، هو: أبو إبراهيم الصلبي، لا المجازي؛ المراد به العم. 
والسؤال الآن: أين هي القرينة الصالحة لصرف نص قرآني صريح يقول ( لأبيه) إلى معنى آخر مجازي ( لعمه)؟
ولماذا قال إبراهيم في دعائه( واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين)(الشعراء  86) ولم يقل لعمي؟!
وهنا سؤال أخير وهام : هل يقتنع الصوفية الغلاة، أصحاب التأويلات الباطنية، بهذه النصوص القرآنية، وهذه الأقوال من أئمة العربية والتفسير ؟!!!! 


الفصل الثاني 
بيان الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة أن أبا إبراهيم في النار 
إن الأدلة في هذا الموضوع كثيرة وواضحة، لمن يسر الله تعالى له سبيل الاهتداء، والتوفيق لما عليه سلف الأمة الصالحون، من التوقف عند مدلولات الألفاظ الواردة في الكتاب والسنة:
 قال تعالى: ( ما كان للنبي والذين أمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ............)(التوبة 113-114)
والشاهد: قوله تعالى: ( فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه)
قال ابن عباس: مازال إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات، فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه 
وفي رواية: لما مات تبين له أنه عدو لله، وكذا قال مجاهد والضحاك وقتادة وغيرهم، رحمهم الله 
وإن تعجب فعجب لأقوام غضبوا لوالد إبراهيم، عليه السلام، ولوالدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ بزعم أن هذا قدح في مقام النبوة، ولم يغضبوا لابن نوح، عليه السلام، حيث قال تعالى ( ونادى نوح ربه .........)(هود 45-46)
بل ولم يغضبوا لولد آدم، عليه السلام، القاتل الذي قتل أخاه؛ حيث قال تعالى ( فأصبح من الخاسرين)(المائد  ة30)
ولم يغضبوا لزوجتا نوح ولوط، عليهما السلام، حيث قال تعالى ( ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا ...)( التحريم 10) فكان حريا بهم أن يغضبوا لهؤلاء تمشيا مع قاعدتهم: أن هذا قدح في مقام النبوة، بل ويجب عليهم أن يغضبوا لمقام فرعون، قبحه الله، حيث تربى موسى، عليه السلام، في بيته، وأكل من أكله، وشرب من شربه، ولبس من ملبسه، وكفله ورعاه، حتى قال له (ألم نربك فينا وليدا...........)(الش  راء 18)
والأصل على قاعدتهم: أن ابن نوح لم يكن ابنه على الحقيقة، بل هو مجاز في أبناء الرعية، وزوجتي نوح ولوط ليس المقصود بهما الزوجة، وإنما هو مجاز في أي امرأة أخرى، غير الزوجتين، فنصل معهم إلى إنكار القرآن بالكلية، واتباع التأويلات الشيعية الباطنية، وأن لكل شيء ظاهرا وباطنا، وواضحا وخفيا، وشريعة وحقيقة. 
 روى البخاري في "الصحيح" في كتاب: أحاديث الأنبياء، باب: قول الله تعالى(واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا)(النساء 165)
برقم (3350) عن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يلقى إبراهيم أباه آزر يوم القيامة، وعلى وجه آزر قترة وغبرة، فيقول له إبراهيم: ألم أقل لك لا تعصني؟ فيقول أبوه: فاليوم لا أعصيك، فيقول إبراهيم: يا رب إنك وعدتني أن لا تخزيني يوم يبعثون، فأي خزي أخزى من أبي الأبعد؟ فيقول الله تعالى: إني حرمت الجنة على الكافرين، ثم يقال: يا إبراهيم، ما تحت رجليك، فينظر فإذا هو بذيخ متلطخ، فيؤخذ بقوائمه، فيلقى في النار. )
 ثم رواه في كتاب التفسير، باب: (ولا تخزني يوم تبعثون )، غير أنه اختصره برقم (4469) ولفظه: 
(يلقى إبراهيم أباه، فيقول: يا رب، إنك وعدتني أن لا تخزني يوم يبعثون، فيقول الله: إني حرمت الجنة على الكافرين) 
وفي الحديث مسائل: 
الأولى: أن السنة وافقت ظاهر القرآن؛ بأن المقصود بالأب في الآيات، هو: الأب الصلبي، حيث قال في الحديث (يلقى إبراهيم أباه)، ولم يقل (عمه).
الثانية: وصف أبيه بالأبعد، فهي صفة لأبيه؛ لأنه شديد البعد من رحمة الله تعالى، فإذا كان الفاسق بعيدا منها، فالكافر منها أبعد، وقيل: الأبعد بمعنى البعيد، والمراد: الهالك، وهو نطق العرب .
الثالثة : في تفسير الذيخ، وهو بكسر الذال المعجمة، بعدها تحتانية ساكنة، ثم خاء معجمة : ذكر الضباع، وقيل: لا يقال له ذيخ إلا إذا كان كثير الشعر. "فتح الباري"(8/359)
الرابعة : قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري":
الحكمة في مسخ آزر أبي إبراهيم إلى ضبع؛ لتنفر نفس إبراهيم منه ،ولئلا يبقى في النار على صورته، فيكون فيه غضاضة على إبراهيم.
وقيل: الحكمة في مسخه ضبعا : أن الضبع من أحمق الحيوان، وآزر كان من أحمق البشر؛ لأنه بعد أن ظهر له من ولده من الآيات البينات، أصر على الكفر حتى مات، واقتصر في مسخه على هذا الحيوان؛ لأنه وسط في التشويه بالنسبة إلى مادونه؛ كالكلب والخنزير، وإلى ما فوقه كالأسد مثلا ،ولأن إبراهيم بالغ في الخضوع له، وخفض الجناح، فأبى واستكبر، وأصر على الكفر، فعومل بصفة الذل يوم القيامة، ولأن للضبع عوجا، فأشير إلى أن آزر لم يستقم فيؤمن، بل استمر على عوجه في الدين. انتهى
وفي الحديث مسائل أخرى يراجع لها المصدر المذكور، وقد اخترت منها ما يدل على المقصود، وهو: أن والد إبراهيم، عليه السلام، آزر أو تارح، كما سبق بيانه، هو من أهل الكفر، وهو من الضالين؛ الذين خرجوا عن منهج الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعن عقيدة التوحيد،وهو يوم القيامة كالذيخ المتلطخ، يؤخذ بقوائمه، فيلقى في النار، كما ثبت في الكتاب والسنة، رغم أنف المعاندين المتوهمين، والله يقضي ما يشاء، لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون، 
وإبراهيم، عليه السلام، هو: أبو الأنبياء، وإمام التوحيد، وشيخ العقيدة، وقدوة المرسلين، لا يضره ضلال من ضل، ولا إعراض من أعرض، ولا إباء من أبى، ولا كفر من كفر. 
( فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ..........)(الأنعام125)
والله تعالى أعلم بمواقع الخير في عباده، وأبصر بمواطن الفضل فيهم، والحمد لله على توفيقه . 
الفصل الثالث  
بيان الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة عن حكم أهل الفترة 
ينبغي هنا أن يعلم : أن النصوص الواردة في كفر بعض العرب، وتعذيبهم قبل البعثة، أخطأ فيها فريقان :
فريق ردها بدعوى أنها أخبار آحاد، ووقائع أعيان، لا تعارض النصوص القطعية في أنه لا يعذب أحد حتى تبلغه الحجة الرسالية.
وفريق أثبتها، واستدل بها على أنهم عذبوا قبل الحجة الرسالية، بما قام عليهم من حجة الميثاق، فالفريقان مخطئان، في أنه لم تقم على هؤلاء حجة رسالية، وأخطأ الفريق الثاني بأنهم عذبوا بإقامة حجة الميثاق عليهم. 
وإليك البيان، فإنه تندرج تحت هذا الفصل جملة مسائل:
الأولى : حجة الله تعالى على خلقه تقوم بالرسل، عليهم الصلاة والسلام. وأدلة هذا الأمر مستفيضة من الكتاب والسنة، وستظهر هذه الأدلة في ثنايا كلام أهل العلم؛ الذي سأنقله بعد قليل. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، رحمه الله، كما في " مجموع الفتاوى" (2/403):
وتقرير الحجة في القرآن بالرسل كثير كقوله ( لئلا يكون للناس .............)( النساء:165)، 
وقوله ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)( الإسراء:15)،
وقوله ( ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب ........)(طه: 134)،
إلى قوله ( وما كان ربك مهلك القرى ............)(القصص:59)،
وقوله ( كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها......)(الملك  :8)،
وقوله: ( وسيق الذين كفروا.............)(ال  مر:71)،
وقوله ( يا معشر الجن والإنس.................)  ( الأنعام: 130) .
ولهذا كان طائفة من أئمة المصنفين للسنة على الأبواب، إذا جمعوا فيها أصناف العلم، ابتدؤوها بأصل العلم والإيمان، كما ابتدأ البخاري" صحيحه" ببدء الوحي ونزوله، فأخبر عن صفة نزول العلم والإيمان على الرسول أولا، ثم أتبعه بكتاب الإيمان الذي هو الإقرار بما جاء به ، ثم بكتاب العلم الذي هو معرفة ما جاء به، فرتبه الترتيب الحقيقي، وكذلك الإمام أبو محمد الدارمي صاحب " المسند": ابتدأ كتابه بدلائل النبوة، وذكر في ذلك طرفا صالحا. انتهى
وقال ، رحمه الله في" الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح" (1/309-310):
وهنا أصل لا بد من اتباعه، وهو: أنه قد دلت النصوص على أن الله لا يعذب إلا من أرسل إليه رسولا، تقوم به الحجة عليه، 
قال تعالى( وكل إنسان............)(الإ  سراء: 13-15)
وقال تعالى(رسلا...........  ...)(النساء:165)
وقال تعالى عن أهل النار ( كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم ...............)(الملك 8-9)
وذكر الآيات التي ذكرها سابقا، وزاد فيها 
(يا أهل الكتاب............) ( المائدة: 19) ثم قال: 
وإذا كان كذلك فمعلوم: أن الحجة إنما تقوم بالقرآن على من بلغه (لأنذركم به ومن بلغ)(الأنعام: 19 ) فمن بلغه بعض القرآن دون البعض، قامت عليه الحجة بما بلغه دون ما لم يبلغه. انتهى
وهذا الذي ذكره شيخ الإسلام، وعلم الأعلام ، قدس الله ثراه، هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، لا يختلفون في ذلك، : أن الحجة على الخلق إنما تقوم بالسمع، أي: عن طريق ما جاءت به الرسل، وقد حكى هذا أبو القاسم اللالكائي في "شرح مختصر اعتقاد أهل السنة"(1/196)  
الثانية من المسائل : حكم من لم تبلغه دعوة الرسل في الدنيا،
وهذا إما أن يكون حقيقة، أي: لا تبلغه الدعوة حقيقة : كالبالغ العاقل؛ الذي لم يسمع برسالة نبي أبدا، وإما أن لا تبلغه حكما : كالشخص غير القادر على فهم خطاب التكليف – كالصبي والمجنون والكبير المختل، والثاني وجدت أمامه دعوة الرسول واشتهرت.
ومذهب أهل السنة والجماعة: أن هؤلاء بنوعيهما يمتحنون يوم القيامة، وبذلك تقوم حجة الله بالرسل على جميع خلقه إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة. 
قال شيخ الإسلام في "الجواب الصحيح" (1/312): ومن لم تقم عليه الحجة في الدنيا بالرسالة؛ كالأطفال، والمجانين، وأهل الفترات، فهؤلاء فيهم أقوال، أظهرها ماجاءت به الآثار: أنهم يمتحنون يوم القيامة، فيبعث إليهم من يأمرهم بطاعته، فإن أطاعوه استحقوا الثواب، وإن عصوه استحقوا العذاب. انتهى
وقال كما في " مجموع الفتاوى" (14/447):
ولكن لا يعذب الله أحدا حتى يبعث إليه رسولا، وكما أنه لا يعذبه، فلا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مسلمة مؤمنة، ولا يدخلها مشرك، ولا مستكبر عن عبادة ربه، فمن لم تبلغه الدعوة في الدنيا امتحن في الآخرة، ولا يدخل النار إلا من اتبع الشيطان ، فمن لاذنب له لا يدخل النار، ولا يعذب الله بالنار أحدا إلا بعد أن يبعث إليه رسولا، فمن لم تبلغه دعوة رسول إليه كالصغير والمجنون، والميت في الفترة المحضة، فهذا يمتحن في الآخرة كما جاءت بهذا الآثار . انتهى 
وهذه الآثار التي أشار إليها شيخ الإسلام ذكرها ابن كثير في تفسيره (في تفسير سورة الإسراء)
وقال ابن القيم، رحمه الله في" طريق الهجرتين"(702-706):
وقد جاءت بذلك أثار كثيرة يؤيد بعضها بعضا فمنها: 
ما رواه الإمام أحمد في " مسنده"، والبزار أيضا بإسناد صحيح، فقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا معاذ بن هشام، عن أبيه، عن قتادة، عن الأحنف بن قيس، عن الأسود بن سريع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( أربعة يمتحنون يوم القيامة: رجل أصم لا يسمع، ورجل هرم، ورجل أحمق، ورجل مات في الفترة، أما الأصم، فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام وأنا ما أسمع شيئا، وأما الأحمق ، فيقول : رب لقد جاء الإسلام والصبيان يحذفونني بالبعر، وأما الهرم، فيقول: رب لقد جاء الإسلام وأنا ما أعقل، وأما الذي في الفترة، فيقول: رب ما أتاني رسول، فيأخذ مواثيقهم ليطيعنه، فيرسل إليهم رسولا أن ادخلوا النار، فوالذي نفسي بيده، لو دخلوها لكانت عليهم بردا وسلاما، 
قال معاذ بن هشام: وحدثني أبي، عن قتادة، عن الحسن، عن أبي رافع، عن أبي هريرة، بمثل هذا الحديث، وقال في آخره: فمن دخلها كانت عليه بردا وسلاما، ومن لم يدخلها رد إليها –إلى أن قال-
قال الحافظ عبد الحق في حديث الأسود: قد جاء هذا الحديث، وهو صحيح فيما أعلم، والآخرة ليست دار تكليف ولا عمل، ولكن الله يخص ما يشاء بما يشاء، ويكلف من يشاء ما يشاء وحيثما شاء، لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون.......
ورواه علي بن المديني، عن معاذ بنحوه، قال البيهقي: حدثنا علي بن محمد بن بشران ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرازي، أخبرنا حنبل بن الحسين، أخبرنا علي بن عبد الله، وقال: هذا إسناد صحيح. انتهى
ثم ذكر العلامة ابن القيم بقية مرويات الخبر ثم قال: فهذه الأحاديث يشد بعضها بعضا، وتشهد لها أصول الشرع وقواعده، والقول بمضمونها هو مذهب السلف والسنة، نقله عنهم الأشعري، رحمه الله، في "المقالات" وغيرها.
فإن قيل: قد أنكر ابن عبد البر هذه الأحاديث، وقال : أهل العلم ينكرون أحاديث هذا الباب؛ لأن الآخرة ليست دار عمل ولا ابتلاء، وكيف يكلفون دخول النار، وليس في وسع المخلوقين، والله لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها؟
فالجواب من وجوه: 
أحدهما : أن أهل العلم لم يتفقوا على إنكارها، بل ولا أكثرهم، وإن أنكرها بعضهم، فقد صحح غيره بعضها، كما تقدم.
الثاني : أن أبا الحسن الأشعري حكى هذا المذهب عن أهل السنة والحديث، فدل على أنهم ذهبوا إلى موجب هذه الأحاديث.
الثالث: أن إسناد حديث الأسود أجود من كثير من الأحاديث؛ التي يحتج بها في الأحكام، ولهذا رواه الأئمة أحمد، وإسحاق، وعلي بن المديني.
الرابع : أنه قد نص جماعة من الأئمة، كعلي، على وقوع الامتحان في الدار الآخرة، وقالوا: لا ينقطع التكليف إلا بدخول دار القرار، ذكره البيهقي عن غير واحد من السلف. 
الخامس : ما ثبت في " الصحيحين" من حديث أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد: في الرجل الذي هو آخر أهل الجنة دخولا إليها؛ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يأخذ عهوده ومواثيقه ألا يسأله غير الذي يعطيه، وأنه يخالفه ويسأله غيره، ف(يقول الله تعالى: ما أغدرك )، وهذا الغدر منه، هو: مخالفته العهد الذي عاهد ربه عليه.
السادس : قوله: وليس ذلك في وسع المخلوقين، جوابه من وجهين:
أحدهما : أن ذلك ليس تكليفا بما ليس في الوسع، وإنما تكليف بما فيه مشقة شديدة، وهو كتكليف بني إسرائيل قتل أولادهم وأزواجهم وآبائهم حين عبدوا العجل، وكتكليف المؤمنين إذا رأوا الرجل ومعه مثال الجنة والنار أن يقعوا في الذي يرونه نارا.
والثاني : أنهم لو أطاعوه ودخلوها لم يضرهم، وكانت بردا وسلاما، فلم يكلفوا بممتنع ن ولا بما لم يستطع.
السابع : إنه قد ثبت أنه سبحانه وتعالى يأمرهم في القيامة بالسجود، ويحول بين المنافقين، وبينه،وهذا تكليف بما ليس في الوسع قطعا، فكيف ينكر التكليف بدخول النار في رأي العين، إذا كان سببا، كما قال أبو سعيد الخدري( هو أدق من الشعرة وأحد من السيف)رواه مسلم، فركوب هذا الصراط الذي هو في غاية المشقة كالنار، ولهذا كلاهما يفضي منه إلى النجاة، والله أعلم ..
الثامن : أن هذا استبعاد مجرد، لا ترد بمثله الأحاديث، والناس لهم طريقان: فمن سلك طريق المشيئة المجردة، لم يمكنه أن يستبعد هذا التكليف، ومن سلك طريق الحكمة والتعليل لم يكن معه حجة تنفي أن يكون هذا التكليف موافقا للحكم، بل الأدلة الصحيحة تدل على أنه مقتضى الحكمة كما ذكرناه.
التاسع : أنه في أصح هذه الاحاديث، وهو حديث الأسود؛ أنهم يعطون ربهم المواثيق ليطيعنه فيما أمرهم به، فيأمرهم أن يدخلوا نار الإمتحان، فيتركون الدخول معصية لأمره، لا بعجزهم عنه،فكيف يقال أنه ليس في الوسع؟! 
فإن قيل : فالآخرة دار جزاء، وليست دار تكليف، فكيف يمتحنون في غير دار التكليف؟
فالجواب: أن التكليف إنما ينقطع بعد دخول دار القرار، وأما في البرزخ، وعرضة القيامة فلا ينقطع، وهذا معلوم بالضرورة من الدين من وقوع التكليف بمسألة الملكين في البرزخ، وهي تكليف،
وأما في عرضة القيامة، فقال تعالى:(يوم يكشف عن ساق .....)(القلم:42)،صري   في أن الله يدعو الخلائق إلى السجود يوم القيامة، وأن الكفار يحال بينهم وبين السجود إذ ذاك، ويكون هذا التكليف بما لا يطاق حينئذ حسا عقوبة لهم؛ لأنهم كلفوا في الدنيا، وهم يطيقونه فلما امتنعوا منه، وهو مقدور لهم، كلفوا به، وهم لا يقدرون عليه حسرة عليهم وعقوبة لهم، ولهذا قال الله تعالى: (وقد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود وهم سالمون)(القلم:43)، دعوا إليه في وقت حيل بينهم وبينه، كما في " الصحيح" من حديث زيد بن أسلم، عن عطاء، عن أبي سعيد، رضي الله عنه، إن ناسا قالوا: يا رسول الله، هل نرى ربنا؟ ـــــ فذكر الحديث بطوله، إلى أن قال:( فيقول: تتبع كل أمة ما كانت تعبد، فيقول المؤمنون : فارقنا الناس في الدنيا أفقر ما كنا إليهم، ولم نصاحبهم، فيقول : أنا ربكم، فيقولون: نعوذ بالله منك، لا نشرك بالله شيئا- مرتين أو ثلاثا- حتى إن بعضهم ليكاد أن ينقلب، فيقول : هل بينكم وبينه آية تعرفونه بها؟ فيقولون : نعم،فيكشف عن ساق، فلا يبقى من كان يسجد لله من تلقاء نفسه إلا أذن الله له بالسجود، ولا يبقى من كان يسجد اتقاء ورياء إلا جعل الله ظهره طبقة واحدة، كلما أراد أن يسجد خر على قفاه، ثم يرفعون رؤوسهم ) وذكر الحديث.
وهذا التكليف نظير تكليف البرزخ بالمسألة، فمن أجاب في الدنيا طوعا واختيارا أجاب في البرزخ، ولم يكن تكليفه في الحال، وهو غير قادر قبيحا، بل هو مقتضى الحكمة الإلاهية؛ لأنه مكلف وقت القدرة وأبى، فإذا كلف وقت العجز، وقد حيل بينه وبين الفعل كان عقوبة له وحسرة.
والمقصود : أن التكليف لا ينقطع إلا بعد دخول الجنة أو النار، وقد تقدم أن حديث الأسود بن سريع صحيح، وفيه التكليف في عرضة القيامة، فهو مطابق لما ذكرنا من النصوص الصريحة الصحيحة، فعلم أن الذي تدل عليه الأدلة الصحيحة، وتأتلف به النصوص، ومقتضى الحكمة هذا القول، والله أعلم. انتهى بتمامه 
وهذا التحقيق؛ الذي لا يدع مقالة لقائل، يقود إلى النصوص المثبتة والقاطعة والصريحة في أن بعض مشركي العرب في النار، وأنهم كانوا كفارا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
وهي نصوص كثيرة صريحة، ليس لها مدفع،
ومن ذلك:
- قوله تعالى( وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها ) (آل عمران: 103)
- وقوله تعالى ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى........)(البنية: 1-2)
- وقوله تعالى( وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا)(البقرة: 89)
أي: أن اليهود كانوا يستفتحون على الذين كفروا، وهم العرب ، بنبي يأتي من اليهود،
- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث وفاة أبي طالب: أن آخر ما قال : (أنه على ملة عبد المطلب) 
فدل على أن عبد المطلب مات على الشرك، وذلك قبل البعثة
- عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قلت: يا رسول الله، ابن جدعان، كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم، ويطعم المسكين، فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال: لا ينفعه، إنه لم يقل يوما : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي بوم الدين 
- وعن أنس، رضي الله عنه، أن رجلا قال : يارسول الله، أين أبي؟ قال:( في النار)، فلما قفًّى دعاه فقال: ( إن أبي وأباك في النار). 
- وعن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنه،قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لأمي، فلم يأذن لي، واستأذنته أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي. 
- ومنها، وهو من أصرحها، ما جاء في حديث لقيط بن عامر الطويل وفيه: قال: 
فقلت: يا رسول الله، هل لأحد مما مضى من خير في جاهليتهم؟ قال: فقال رجل من عرض قريش: والله، إن أباك المنتفق لفي النار، فكأنه وقع حر بين جلدي ووجهي مما قال لأبي على رؤوس الناس، فهممت أن أقول: وأبوك يا رسول الله؟ فإذا الأخرى أجمل، فقلت: وأهلك يا رسول الله؟ قال: وأهلي، لعمر الله، ما أتيت عليه من قبر عامري أو قرشي من مشرك فقل: أرسلني إليك محمد، يبشرك بما يسوؤك، تجر على وجهك وبطنك في النار . 
والذي يعنينا هنا أن هذه النصوص دالة على أن أغلب العرب قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفار معذبون في النار، فطعن قوم في هذه النصوص بأنها أحاديث آحاد، ووقائع أعيان لا تعارض النصوص القطعية في أنه لا يعذب أحد حتى تبلغه الحجة الرسالية، وهؤلاء لم تبلغهم،
وممن ذهب إلى هذا السيوطي، رحمه الله، وأفرط فرتب على هذا القول بنجاة أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النار، ثم غلا فقال: إن الله بعثهما من موتهما فآمنا به، وصحح حديثا في ذلك عن طريق الكشف والمنام. وهذا مما عابه عليه العلماء.
وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه عن هذا كما في " مجموع الفتاوى"(4/324):
هل صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن الله تبارك وتعالى أحيا له أبويه حتى أسلما على يديه ثم ماتا بعد ذلك؟
فأجاب:
لم يصح ذلك عن أحد من أهل الحديث، بل أهل المعرفة متفقون على أن ذلك كذب مختلق، وإن كان قد روي في ذلك أبو بكر- يعني: الخطيب- في كتابه" السابق واللاحق"، وذكره أبو القاسم الهيلي في " شرح السيرة" بإسناد فيه مجاهيل، وذكره أبو عبد الله القرطبي في " التذكرة" وأمثال هذه المواضع، 
فلا نزاع بين أهل المعرفة أنه من أظهر الموضوعات، كذبا كما نص عليه أهل العلم، وليس ذلك في الكتب المعتمدة في الحديث، لا في الصحيح، ولا في السنن، ولا في المسند، ونحو ذلك من كتب الحديث المعروفة، ولا ذكره أهل كتب المغازي والتفسير، وإن كانوا قد يروون الضعيف مع الصحيح، لأن ظهور كذب ذلك لا يخفى على متدين،فإن مثل هذا لو وقع لكان مما تتوافر الهمم والدواعي على نقله، فإنه من أعظم الأمور خرقا للعادة........ انتهى
فقد ثبت مما سبق:
أنه لا يدخل النار إلا من بلغته دعوة رسول، ولكن لا يلزم أن يكون الرسول هو: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالقول بأن مشركي العرب لم تبلغهم الحجة الرسالية ؛ لكونهم ماتوا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو قول غير صحيح، فقد قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وإن دخله التحريف، إلا أنه كان فيهم من يعرف التوحيد، ويحتج عليهم به، ومنهم: زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل؛ الذي كان يقول لكفار قريش: ( يا معشر قريش والله ما منكم على دين إبراهيم غيري) . 
وعن ابن عمر، رضي الله عنهما، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقي زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل بأسفل بلدح قبل أن ينزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوحي، فقدمت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سفرة، فأبى أن يأكل منها، ثم قال زيد، إني لست آكل مما تذبحون على أنصابكم، ولا آكل إلا ما ذكر اسم الله عليه، وأن زيد بن عمرو كان يعيب على قريش ذبائحهم، ويقول: الشاة خلقها الله، وأنزل لها من السماء الماء، وأنبت لها من الأرض، ثم تذبحونها على غير اسم الله ، إنكارا لذلك وإعظاما له. 
وزيد هذا رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما في هذا الحديث، غير أنه مات قبل البعثة، وعمل بما أمكنه معرفته من دين إبراهيم الحق، وكان كفار قريش يؤذونه على ذلك.  
فالحجة كانت قائمة على العرب قبل البعثة بدين إبراهيم، وكان منهم من هو على بقية من الدين الحق، وهم الحنفاء، ومنهم زيد بن عمرو، وكانت قريش تفخر على العرب بأنهم نسل إبراهيم، ويسمون أنفسهم: الحُمْس، كما ورد في أول سيرة ابن هشام. 
ولهذا قال الإمام النووي في"شرح مسلم" (3/79) في شرح حديث (إن أبي وأباك في النار): فيه: أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار، ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين، 
وفيه: أن من مات في الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة؛ فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم، وغيره من الأنبياء، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم. انتهى
وهذا من أبين التحقيق وأظهره،
ولا يشكل على هذا الضابط آية سورة القصص، وهو قوله تعالى( لتنذر قوما ما آتاهم من نذير من قبل......) (46)
فتدل هذه على أن العرب لم يأتهم نذير قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولكن يعارضها قوله تعالى(وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير) (فاطر:24)
فمقتضاه: أنه جاءهم نذير، وهو: إبراهيم، عليه السلام، كما ثبت بالنصوص السالفة الذكر.
وعلى هذا، فإن آية القصص، ونحوها لا تشكل على أن العرب كانوا محجوجين بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وأن الذين أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم في النار، ممن ماتوا قبل بعثته، قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية بدين إبراهيم، عليه السلام، وبهذا يظل الضابط الفقهي في هذا الباب صحيحا غير منخرم، وهو: أنه لا يدخل النار إلا من قامت عليه الحجة الرسالية؛ إما بدعوة رسول في الدنيا، وإما باختبار في عرصات يوم القيامة، ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد . 
الفصل الرابع  
بيان الأدلة على حال والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
عن أنس، رضي الله عنه، أن رجلا قال: يا رسول الله، أين أبي؟ قال: في النار، فلما قفى دعاه فقال:( إن أبي وأباك في النار). 
وعن أبي هريرة، رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي واستأذنت أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي) 
قال الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة في " خاتم النبيين" (1/132) تعليقا على هذا الحديث :
"إنه خبر غريب في معناه، كما هو غريب في سنده؛لأن الله تعالى يقول( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)(الإسراء:15)  ، وقد كان أبو محمد، عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأمه على فترة من الرسل فكيف يعذبون؟! ...
وفي الحق: إني ضرست في سمعي وفهمي عندما تصورت أن عبد الله وآمنة يتصور أن يدخلا النار . انتهى 
وتعقبه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في "صحيح السيرة" (24-25) :
فأقول: يا سبحان الله، هل هذا موقف من يؤمن برسول الله أولا، ثم بالعلماء الصادقين المخلصين ثانيا؛ الذين رووا لنا أحاديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحفظوها لنا، وميزوا ما صح مما لم يصح منها، واتفقوا على أن هذا الحديث من الصحيح الثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ أليس موقف( أبو زهرة) هذا هو سبيل أهل الأهواء؛ كالمعتزلة، وغيرهم؛ الذين قالوا بالتحسين والتقبيح العقليين، مما رده عليهم أهل السنة، والشيخ يزعم أنه منهم،فما باله خالفهم وسلك سبيل المعتزلة في تحكيم العقل، وردهم للأحاديث الصحيحة؛ لمجرد مخالفتها لأهوائهم، إما أصلا، وإما تأويلا إذا لم يستطيعوا رده من أصله، وهذا عين ما فعله الشيخ، فإنه رد هذا الحديث؛ لظنه أنه حديث غريب، كما رأيت، وتأول أحاديث الزيارة بقوله" ولعل نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الاستغفار لأمه؛ لأن الاستغفار لا موضع له، إذ أنه لم يكن خطاب بالتكليف من نبي مبعوث " 
ونحن نقول له كما تعلمنا من بعض السلف : اجعل لعل عند ذاك الكوكب، 
فإن أحاديث الزيارة تدل دلالة قاطعة على أن بكاءه صلى الله عليه وسلم، إنما كان شفقة عليها من النار، و هذا صريح في بعض طرق حديث بريدة،..................  ..
ولذلك علق الإمام النووي على حديث أبي هريرة منها بقوله في " شرح مسلم": "فيه جواز زيارة المشركين في الحياة وقبورهم بعد الوفاة؛ لأنه إذا جازت زيارتهم بعد الوفاة، ففي الحياة أولى، وفيه النهي عن الاستغفار للكافر" 
وقال في شرح حديث أنس هذا "فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار، ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين، وفيه أن من مات على الفترة على ما كانت عليه العرب من عبادة الأوثان فهو من أهل النار، وليس هذا مؤاخذة قبل بلوغ الدعوة، فإن هؤلاء كانت قد بلغتهم دعوة إبراهيم، وغيره من الأنبياء، صلوات الله تعالى وسلامه عليهم" 
قلت- والكلام للألباني- : وفي كلام الإمام النووي: رد صريح على زعم (أبو زهرة) أن أهل الفترة الذين كانوا قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعذبون، ومع أن قوله هذا مجرد دعوى؛ لأنه لا يلزم من صحة القاعدة – وهي هنا أن من لم تبلغه الدعوة لا يعذب – أن الشخص الفلاني، أو الأمة الفلانية، لم تبلغهم الدعوة، بل هذا لابد له من دليل، كما هو ظاهر، وهذا مما لم يعرج عليه( أبو زهرة) مطلقا، وحينئذ يتبين للقارئ الكريم كم قد تجنى على العلم حين رد حديث أنس، وتأول أحاديث الزيارة بما يفسد دلالتها بمجرد هذه الدعوة الباطلة . انتهى كلامه
وقد سبقت بعض الأدلة على حكم والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فصل أهل الفترة
قال الحافظ ابن كثير في " البداية والنهاية" (2/261):
والمقصود أن عبد المطلب مات على ما كان عليه من دين الجاهلية، خلافا لفرقة الشيعة فيه وفي ابنه أبي طالب ....... وقد قال البيهقي.......: وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجده ،عليه الصلاة والسلام، بهذه الصفة في الآخرة، وقد كانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا، ولم يدينوا دين عيسى ابن مريم، عليه السلام، وكفرهم لا يقدح في نسبه، عليه الصلاة والسلام ، لأن أنكحة الكفار صحيحة، ألا تراهم يسلمون مع زوجاتهم، فلا يلزمهم تجديد العقد، ولا مفارقتهن، إذا كان مثله يجوز في الإسلام وبالله التوفيق. انتهى كلامه
قلت-أي: ابن كثير -: وإخباره صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أبويه وجده عبد المطلب بأنهم من أهل النار، لا ينافي الحديث الوارد من طرق متعددة أن أهل الفترة والأطفال والمجانين والصم يمتحنون في العرصات يوم القيامة، كما بسطناه سندا ومتنا في" تفسيرنا" عند قوله تعالى( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)( الإسراء:15) فيكون منهم من يجيب، ومنهم من لا يجيب، فيكون هؤلاء من جملة لا يجيب، فلا منافاة ولله الحمد والمنة . انتهى كلامه
وقد قال الله تعالى ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا......)(التوبة  113-114)
قال شيخ الإسلام كما في " مجموع الفتاوى" (1/145-146):
وأما الشفاعة والدعاء فانتفاع العباد به موقوف على شروط، وله موانع، فالشفاعة للكفار للنجاة من النار، والاستغفار لهم مع موتهم على الكفر، لا تنفعهم ولو كان الشفيع أعظم الشفعاء جاها، فلا شفيع أعظم من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم الخليل إبراهيم، وقد دعا الخليل إبراهيم لأبيه واستغفر له، كما قال تعالى ( ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين.....)(إب  اهيم:41) وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد أن يستغفر لأبي طالب، إقتداء بإبراهيم، وأراد بعض المسلمين أن يستغفر لبعض أقاربه، فأنزل الله تعالى ( ما كان للنبي ........)(التوبة:113) ثم ذكر عذر إبراهيم فقال( وما كان استغفار إبراهيم.......)(الت  بة:114-115) 
وقال شيخ الإسلام قبلها : والتوسل بدعائه وشفاعته ينفع مع الإيمان به، وأما بدون الإيمان به فالكفار والمنافقون لا تغني عنهم شفاعة الشافعين، ولهذا نهي عن الاستغفار لعمه وأبيه وغيرهما من الكفار . انتهى
ولعل فيما ذكرت من الكتاب والسنة، وفيما نقلت من أقول أهل العلم المعتبرين: مقنع لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد، في مسألة لم تشغل حيزا كبيرا في مناقشات أهل العلم، ولكن يثيرها كل فترة: من لا علم له، ولا منهجا صحيحا يعتمد له عليه،
وهذا مني جهدي المقل في تعليم من لا يعلم، وتبصير من لا يبصر،
وأنا أهيب بكل ذي سلطان أن يخرس لسان كل من تسول له نفسه العبث بعقيدة الأمة أو منهجها، وأن يضرب بيد من حديد على أصحاب الدعوات الباطلة، والمذاهب الهدامة؛ من صوفية، و أشعرية، وخوارج، ورافضة شيعية ، وغيرهم ممن ذكرت في أثناء كلامي، 

وهذا أوان وضع القلم، وجفاف الحبر، عن ما قصدت إبانته وإظهاره في هذه المسألة
وما كان فيها من صواب فمن الله وحده، وهو المستعان وعليه التكلان، وما كان فيها من خطأ، فأستغفر الله عز وجل منه، وأنا راجع عنه، إن جاءني خير منه، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
وسبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين، و حبيب رب العالمين، وعلى آله و أصحابه و التابعين. 


و كتب حامدا مصليا
أبو عبد الرحمن
محمد بن محمود بن مصطفى الإسكندري

----------


## السكران التميمي

ينظر هنا للفائدة والأهمية:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=31962

----------


## أشجعي

> جواب شيخنا أبي إسحاق الحويني سؤالك
> *سؤال الفتوى : هل صحيحٌ ما ذكره الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي في (( كتاب الحاوي )) أن حديث : (( أبي وأبوك في النار )) من جملة الأحاديث الضعيفة برغم أن مسلمًا رواه في (( صحيحه )) ؟ نريد جوابًا شافيًا ، وهل توافقونه في هذا التضعيف ؟*
> *جواب الفتوى
> *
> * نعم*
> 
> *فقد أورد السيوطي في (( مسالك الحنفا في والدي المصطفى )) (2/432- 435) سؤالاً في مسألة إيمان والدي النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال : ( فإن قلت : بقيت عقدةٌ واحدةٌ وهي ما رواه مسلمٌ عن أنسٍ أن رجلاً قال : يا رسول اللَّه ، أين أبي ؟ قال : (( في النار )) ، فلما قفَّى دعاه ، فقال : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) . وحديث (( مسلم )) و(( أبي داود )) عن أبي هريرة أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  استأذن في الاستغفار لأمه فلم يُؤذن له . فاحلل هذه العقدة . قُلْتُ : على الرأس والعين ، والجواب : أن هذه اللفظة ، وهي قوله : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) لم يتفق على ذكرها الرواة ، وإنما ذكرها حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت ، عن أنسٍ ، وهي الطريق التي رواه مسلمٌ منها ، وقد خالفه معمر عن ثابت ، فلم يذكر : (( إن أبي وأباك في النار )) ، ولكن قال : (( إذا مررت بقبر كافر فبشره بالنار )) ، وهذا اللفظ لا دلالة فيه على والده  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأمرٍ البتة ، وهو أثبت من حيث الرواية ، فإن معمرًا أثبت من حمادٍ ، فإن حمادًا تكلِّم في حفظه ووقع في أحاديثه مناكير ذكروا أن ربيبه دسَّها في كتبه ، وكان حمادٌ لا يحفظ فحدَّث بها فوهم ، ومن ثمَّ لم يخرج له البخاري شيئًا ، ولا خرَّج له مسلم في الأصول إلاَّ من حديثه عن ثابتٍ .. وأمَّا معمر فلم يتكلَّم في حفظه ، ولا استنكر شيءٌ من حديثه ، واتفق الشيخـــان على التخريـــج*
> *
> *
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة القيمة

----------


## الحفيشي

الحديث لا يخالف القرآن..فقبل الرسول محمد عليه السلام كان هناك من هم على أمر إبراهيم ومنهم كان على دين بقيه العرب من عبادة الأصنام..فكان ورقه بن نوفل والرهبان الذين قابلهم سلمان الفارسي قبل إسلامه فكل هؤلاء كانوا على التوحيد..

----------


## عبد فقير

نص الشافعى فى أول كتابه الرسالة على أن المشركين من أهل الجاهلية قبل البعثة فى النار

----------


## الحفيشي

> نص الشافعى فى أول كتابه الرسالة على أن المشركين من أهل الجاهلية قبل البعثة فى النار


هذا حسن لكن إلا من لم تبلغهم الدعوة..وللعلم هناك من العلماء من أنكر الفترة وقال كل البشر محاسبين إلا من لم تبلغهم الدعوة..

----------


## عبد فقير

ومن منهم لم تبلغه الدعوة، والشافعى لم يخصص أحدا منهم

----------


## الحفيشي

> ومن منهم لم تبلغه الدعوة، والشافعى لم يخصص أحدا منهم


هنا نحن في هذا العصر رجل يعيش في الأدغال ولا يعرف شئ عن محمد  عليه السلا م ولا رسالته فهذا لا يؤاخذ بعدم إيمانه بالنبي لذلك كل من لم تبلغه الدعوة فهو غير مسئول إنما يحاسبه الله يوم القيامة ويفصل فيه بعلمه وحكمه وعدله تعالى..ولذلك قال النبي عليه السلام في صحيح مسلم..((«وَالَّذِ  ي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ، لَا يَسْمَعُ بِي أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ يَهُودِيٌّ، وَلَا نَصْرَانِيٌّ، ثُمَّ يَمُوتُ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ، إِلَّا كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ»..

----------


## الحفيشي

خذوا هذا الحديث الحجة في أن ما كان قبل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم يومن ومات على ذلك فهو من أهل النار وبيان أنه مطالب بإتباع الشريعة التي كانت قبله..((أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " ثَلَاثَةٌ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ: رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آمَنَ بِنَبِيِّهِ، وَأَدْرَكَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَآمَنَ بِهِ وَاتَّبَعَهُ وَصَدَّقَهُ، فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ..))رواه مسلم في صحيحه..فهنا نص النبي عليه السلام على الرجل الذي في الجاهليه فذكر النبي أن أجره إثنين إن أدرك النبي الذي بعده وآمن به..فهذا دليل عظيم جدا يبين أن ما كان قبل النبي محمد عليه السلام مطالب بالإيمان بالرساله التي كانت قبله وأن من لم يؤمن فمصيره مصير الذين كذبوا ولم يؤمنوا..

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> الحديث لا يخالف القرآن..فقبل الرسول محمد عليه السلام كان هناك من هم على أمر إبراهيم ومنهم كان على دين بقيه العرب من عبادة الأصنام..فكان ورقه بن نوفل والرهبان الذين قابلهم سلمان الفارسي قبل إسلامه فكل هؤلاء كانوا على التوحيد..


 بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..
العربُ ليسوا قوماً واحداً بل أقوامٌ شتَّى، ولا يَلزم مِن وجود نبيٍّ لقومٍ أن يُكَلَّف غيرُهم بالإيمان به. قال تعالى {أَلَا إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ} [هود: 60] وقال شعيبٌ لقومه {وَيَا قَوْمِ لَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شِقَاقِي أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمْ مِثْلُ مَا أَصَابَ قَوْمَ نُوحٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ هُودٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ صَالِحٍ وَمَا قَوْمُ لُوطٍ مِنْكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ} [هود: 89]. فكان لِهُودٍ قومٌ ولصالحٍ قومٌ ولشعيبٍ قومٌ، مع كونهم مِن العرب. وعلى هذا كان القومُ الذين بُعث فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم قريش - قوماً مخصوصين لَمْ يُرسِل اللهُ إليهم رسولاً قبلَ محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، لا هُم ولا آباؤهم. يقول سبحانه {وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ} [القصص: 46] ويقول {أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ} [السجدة: 3] ويقول {لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آَبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ} [يس: 6]. فهذا كلامُ الله عز وجل صريحٌ في هذه المسألة. 

فالقولُ بأنَّ قريشاً كانت مكلَّفةً باتباع الأنبياء قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم باطلٌ مطروحٌ يَرُدُّه القرآن الكريم. وأما ورقة بن نوفل فإنه إنما قرأ الكتب السماوية فآمن مِن تلقاء نفسه، فإيمانُه غيرُ مُلزمٍ لغيره مِن الغافلين ولا يُحكَم عليهم بفِعله. ومِثلُه مِثلُ غيره مِن الحنفاء والموحِّدين الذين ظهروا في الجاهلية مِمَّن تركوا عبادة الأوثان. وأمَّا قولك عن "الرهبان الذين قابلهم سلمان الفارسي قبل إسلامه" فعجيب! فهُم ليسوا مِن قريش أصلاً حتى تذكرهم! بل هم مِن أهل الكتاب، ولا مجال للاستشهاد بهم في هذا السياق.

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

وماذا عن حديث عائشة: "قلت يا رسول الله، ابنُ جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال:لا ينفعه إنه لم يقل يوما رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين." وهو في صحيح مسلم

----------


## الحفيشي

> وماذا عن حديث عائشة: "قلت يا رسول الله، ابنُ جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال:لا ينفعه إنه لم يقل يوما رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين." وهو في صحيح مسلم


أحسنت أخي أبو عبد الإله إحسانا كبيرا بإيرادك هذا الحديث..أما أخي الأقطش بورك فيك فورقه بن نوفل جاء في البخاري ومسلم أنه كان قد تنصر أي أنه ترك الأصنام وأقبل على شرع عيسى عليه السلام الذي كان قبل محمد عليه السلام..فورقه قد آمن بالله وترك ما كان عليه قومه من الأصنام فدل ذلك على أن الدين كان قائما مطالبون به جميعا لا ورقه فقط..أما الرهبان فأخي الأقطش بورك فيك جاء في الحديث أنهم قالو لسلمان ((ما نعلم على هذا الأمر أي أمر التوحيد إلا كذا وكذا..)) فكل البشر مطالبين بالإيمان ولا يوجد شئ إسمه أهل الفترة أخي..وقال الله((..وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ (24)))..

----------


## الحفيشي

> ((أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " ثَلَاثَةٌ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ: رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آمَنَ بِنَبِيِّهِ، وَأَدْرَكَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَآمَنَ بِهِ وَاتَّبَعَهُ وَصَدَّقَهُ، فَلَهُ أَجْرَانِ..))رواه مسلم في صحيحه


وما رأيكم بهذا الحديث..ففيه أن من آمن بالنبي الذي قبل محمد عليه السلام وآمن بنبينا الكريم فأجره مرتين..أي أن الذين قبل نبينا الكريم عليه السلام مطالبين بالإيمان بمن كان قبل محمد عليه السلام..لذلك نجا منهم ورقه بن نوفل والرهبان الذين قابلهم سلمان الفارسي وغيرهم مما لا يعلمهم إلا الله تعالى..

----------


## الحفيشي

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ رحمه اللهّ:َمَنْ مَاتَ فِي الْفَتْرَةِ عَلَى مَا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْعَرَبُ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ فَهُوَ مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ وَلَيْسَ هَذَا مُؤَاخَذَةً قَبْلَ بُلُوغِ الدَّعْوَةِ فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ قَدْ بَلَغَتْهُمْ دَعْوَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ..  هذا أصح قول في الذين ماتوا قبل محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> نص الشافعى فى أول كتابه الرسالة على أن المشركين من أهل الجاهلية قبل البعثة فى النار


 ألعلَّك تقصد قولَه رحمه الله (ص 8 فما بعد): ((بَعَثَه والناسُ صنفان: أحدُهما أهلُ كتابٍ ..... وصنفٌ كفروا بالله فابتدعوا ما لم يأذن به الله، ونصبوا بأيديهم حجارةً وخشباً وصوراً استحسنوها، ونبزوا أسماء افتعلوها ودعَوْها آلهةً عبدوها. فإذا استحسنوا غيرَ ما عبدوا منها، ألقوه ونصبوا بأيديهم غيرَه فعبدوه - فأولئك العرب ..... وقال في جماعتهم يُذكِّرهم مِن نِعَمِه ويخبرهم ضلالتهم عامَّةً ومَنَّهُ على مَن آمن مِنهم: {وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آَيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ}. قال: فكانوا قبل إنقاذه إياهم بمحمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم أهلَ كفرٍ في تفرُّقهم واجتماعهم، يجمعهم أعظم الأمور: الكفر بالله، وابتداع ما لم يأذن به الله. تعالى الله عمَّا يقولون علواً كبيراً، لا إله غيره، وسبحانه وبحمده رب كل شيءٍ وخالقه. مَن حَيَّ مِنهم، فكما وصف حاله حياً عاملاً قائلاً بسخط ربه مزداداً مِن معصيته. ومَن مات، فكما وصف قوله وعمله صار إلى عذابه. فلمَّا بلغ الكتاب أجله، فحقَّ قضاء الله بإظهار دينه الذي اصطفى بعد استعلاء معصيته التي لم يرضَ)). اهـ 

والإمام الشافعي قال هذا استناداً إلى قوله {عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ} بأنَّ معناه هو أنهم كانوا كافرين بالله عز وجل في الجاهلية، وإلى قوله {فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا} بأنَّ معناه هو بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبالتالي مَن مات في الجاهلية قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمصيره العذاب. فاستدلَّ بالآية على أمرين: أن هذه الآية نزلت في المشركين، وأن إنقاذهم مِن حفرة النار هو إسلامهم. قلتُ: ولا قطعية في دلالة ألفاظ هذه الآية على هذا المعنى، بل هي مُحتمِلةٌ لهذا الوجه ولغيره، مع اختلاف أقوال المفسرين في كلا الأمرين أيضاً. 

فبدايةً لا يُسَلَّم أنَّ المخاطَبين بهذه الآية هم مشركو العرب كما ذهب الإمامُ المطَّلبيُّ وغيرُه، بل انطباقُها على الأوس والخزرج خاصةً أوفق. قال الماوردي في تفسيره: ((وفيمن أُريد بهذه الآية قولان: أحدهما أنهم مشركو العرب لِمَا كان بينهم مِن الصوائل، وهذا قول الحسن. والثاني أنهم الأوس والخزرج لِمَا كان بينهم مِن الحروب في الجاهلية حتى تطاولت مائةً وعشرين سنة، إلى أن ألَّف الله بين قلوبهم بالإسلام فتُركت تلك الأحقاد. وهذا قول ابن إسحاق)). اهـ وقال السمعاني في تفسيره: ((لأن الأوس والخزرج كان بينهم قتالٌ ... وقيل: نزلت الآية في مشركي العرب. والأول أصحُّ وهو قول عكرمة)). اهـ وقال أبو حيان في تفسيره: ((الخطابُ لمشركي العرب، قاله الحسن وقتادة ... وقيل للأوس والخزرج، ورُجِّحَ هذا بأنَّ العرب وقت نزول هذه الآية لم تكن مجتمعةً على الإسلام ولا مؤتلفةَ القلوبِ عليه. وكانت الأوسُ والخزرجُ قد اجتمعت على الإسلام وتآلفت عليه بعد العداوة المفرطة والحروب التي كانت بينهم)). اهـ 

فأمَا والخطابُ للأنصار رضوان الله عليهم وفيه تذكيرٌ مِن الله لهم بما كانوا عليه مِن العداوة والبغضاء والتفرُّق قبل إسلامهم، كان سياقُ الآية - الذي هو الاعتصام بحبل الله وعدمُ الفرقة - هو الموضِّحَ لـ {نعمة الله} المذكورة هنا. فقد بيَّنها ربُّنا بقوله {إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا} ففيه أنَّ الله أنعم عليهم بأنْ حَوَّلَهم مِن حال العداوة إلى حال تآلف القلوب والأخوَّة. فقوله {وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا} فيه أنه سبحانه أنعم عليهم بأنْ حالَ بينهم وبين الوقوع في تلك الحفرة. وجمهور المفسرين على أن المقصود بالحفرة مِن النار هي جهنم، وقالوا إنَّ المعنى أنهم لو كانوا ماتوا في جاهليتهم على كفرهم لكانوا مِن أهل النار. وقال الحسن بن صالح بن حي إنَّ المقصود هنا هي العصبية. 

على أنَّ هناك وجهاً ثالثاً للمعنى مستوعباً للوجهين الآخرين: وهو أنهم كانوا على شفا هذه الحفرة بعد إسلامهم لا في جاهليتهم، فقد كانوا - بعد أن أسلموا - على وشك أن يقوم بعضُهم على بعضٍ ويقتل بعضُهم بعضاً لمَّا أثارهم ذلك اليهودي. فلَوْ لَمْ يُنقذهم الله مِن هذا، لكان كُلٌّ قد قَتَلَ صاحبَه فاستوجبوا النار. فهذا مِمَّا يفسره قولُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما} وفي رواية {إذا المسلمان حَمَلَ أحدُهما السلاحَ على أخيه، فَهُما على جُرُفِ جهنَّم. فإذا قَتَلَ أحدُهما صاحبَه، دخلاها جميعاً}.قال الملا علي القاري في قوله {جرف جهنم}(مرقاة المفاتيح 6/2312): ((إشارةً إلى قوله {وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا})). اهـ وكذا رَبَطَ ابنُ تيمية بين هذه الآية وذلك الحديث بقوله (المرابطة بالثغور ص83): ((وفي الصحيحين عن أبي بكرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: {إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما، فالقاتل والمقتول في النار}. فقيل: يا رسول الله، هذا القاتل فما بال المقتول؟ قال: {إنه كان حريصاً على قتل صاحبه}. وقد قال تعالى {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ. وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلَا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آَيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ. وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ. وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ. يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْوَدَّتْ  وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ})). اهـ 

فالآيةُ كما ترى محتملةٌ لهذه المعاني، ولا استدلال مع احتمال. فالصوابُ أن تُرَدَّ إلى الآيات المحكمات التي ذكرها الله عز وجلَّ في أهل الفترة وهي التي أوردناها آنفاً، وهي مقطوعةٌ دلالتُها على أنَّ قومَ النبيِّ الغافلين لا عذاب عليهم لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. فإذا قال الله، فلا تقل قال الشافعي!

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم الحفيشي وفي انتظار جواب الأخ الأقطش عن قصة عبد الله بن جدعان سيد بني تميم في الجاهلية ..
ماذا يقول عن قصّة عمرو بن لحي أبي خزاعة وهي في الصحيحين وغيرهما ؟؟
*عن أبي هريرة*  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: * قال: قال النبي*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * :" رأيت عمرو بن عامر بن لحي الخزاعي يجر قصبه في النّار، وكان أول من سيّب السوائب" متفق عليه
**وعن عائشة*  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: * قالت: قال رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * :"رأيت جهنم يحطم بعضها بعضا،ورأيتُ عَمْراً يجر قصبه وهو أول من سيب السوائب" رواه البخاري
*لو لم يكن مكلفا باتباع الحنيفية التي جاء بها إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل؛ لما عذبه الله على ابتداعه؛ فهو أول من أدخل الأصنام إلى جزيرة العرب  وسيّب السوائب و..
وكانت العربُ قبل ابتداعه الشرك حنفاءَ يعبدون الله وحده، ويعظّمون إبراهيم وإسماعيل.
وللعلم فزمان عمرو بن لحي هذا متأخر بكثير عن عهد نبوة إسماعيل  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> وماذا عن حديث عائشة: "قلت يا رسول الله، ابنُ جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذاك نافعه؟ قال:لا ينفعه إنه لم يقل يوما رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين." وهو في صحيح مسلم


 هذا حديث يُروى عن أم المؤمنين عائشة بأسانيد لا تَسْلَمُ مِن نَظَرٍ.
@ فقد رواه داود بن أبي هند، واختُلف عنه:
1-فرواه حفص بن غياث، عنه، عن عامر الشعبي، عن مسروق، عن عائشة. رواه عنه ابن أبي شيبة (أحمد 24621، ومسلم 214، والطحاوي في شرح المشكل 4357).
2- وخالفه عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى (إسحاق بن راهويه 1631)
3- وإسماعيل بن علية (الطبري في تفسيره 24/551)
4-وابن أبي عدي (الطبري في تفسيره 24/552)
5-وأبو خالد الأحمر (الثعلبي في تفسيره 7/170): رووه عن داود، عن الشعبي، عن عائشة مرسلاً ليس فيه مسروق. 
قال الدارقطني في علله (3632): ((يرويه داود بن أبي هند، واختُلف عنه: فرواه أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، عن حفص، عن داود، عن الشعبي، عن مسروق، عن عائشة. وغيرُه يرويه عن داود، عن الشعبي، عن عائشة مرسلاً. ويشبه أن يكون حفصٌ قد حفظه)). اهـ قلتُ: ويشبه ألاَّ يكون قد حفظه بل مَشَى على الجادَّة، فقد اتفق أربعةٌ مِن الثقات على إرسال الشعبيِّ عن عائشة، والشعبي لم يسمع منها. قال الحافظ العلائي (نظم الفرائد ص367): ((مدار قبولِ خبرِ الواحد على غلبة الظنِّ. وعند الاختلاف فيما هو مقتضىً لصحة الحديث أو لتعليله، يُرجع إلى قولِ الأكثرِ عدداً لبُعدهم عن الغلط والسهو وذلك عند التساوي في الحفظ والإتقان)). اهـ وقال ابن حجر (النكت 2/780): ((نسبة الغلط إلى الواحد - وإن كان أرجحَ مِن أولئك في الحفظ والإتقان - أقربُ مِن نسبته إلى الجمع الكثير)). اهـ 

@ ورواه عبد الواحد بن زياد، عن الأعمش، عن أبي سفيان، عن عبيد بن عمير، عن عائشة. رواه عنه عفان بن مسلم (أحمد 24892، وأبو عوانة في مستخرجه 290، والطحاوي في شرح المشكل 2745، والبيهقي في الدعوات الكبير 271) وبشر بن معاذ (البزار 196، والترمذي في علله الكبير 708) وآخرون عند أبي يعلى (4672) وأبي عوانة (291) والطحاوي (4358) وابن حبان (330) وأبي نعيم (الحلية 3/278).
وهذا حديثٌ غريبٌ، وفي كونه محفوظاً نظرٌ. قال الترمذي في علله الكبير: ((فسألتُ محمداً [يعني الإمامَ البخاريَّ] عن هذا الحديث، فقال: "هذا حديثُ عبدِ الواحد بن زياد"، ولم يعرفه إلاَّ مِن حديثه. قال: "وأرجو أن يكون محفوظاً")). اهـ وقال أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية: ((هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ مِن حديث عبيد عن عائشة، لم نكتبه إلاَّ مِن هذا الوجه)). اهـ قلتُ: وقد رواه الحارث في مسنده (38) عن معاوية بن عمرو، عن أبي إسحاق الفزاري، عن هارون (؟)، عن عبيد بن عمير - أو عن ابنه عنه - قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مرسلاً ليس فيه عائشة. وهارون في هذا الإسناد لا يُعرف، إلاَّ أن يكون محرَّفاً.

@ ورواه أبو واقد صالح بن محمد بن زائدة، عن أبي سلمة، عن عائشة. رواه عنه وهيب بن خالد (الحاكم 3524) وحاتم بن إسماعيل (ابن عدي في الكامل 5/91). وأبو واقد منكر الحديث ذاهبٌ كما قال البخاري.

@ ورواه الأسود بن شيبان، عن أبي نوفل وهو ابن أبي عقرب، عن عائشة مرسلاً. رواه عنه مسلم بن إبراهيم (أبو داود في مراسيله 132).

@ ورواه محمد بن المنهال، عن يزيد بن زريع، عن عمارة بن أبي حفصة، عن عكرمة، عن عائشة. رواه عنه أبو يعلى الموصلي (4870) وإبراهيم بن أبي داود (الطحاوي في شرح المشكل 2746). ورجاله رجال البخاري، وإن كان سماع عكرمة مِن عائشة مختلَفٌ فيه. ولفظُه: (("يا رسول الله، أخبرني عن ابن جدعان". قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {وما كان؟} قالت: قلتُ: "كان ينحر الكوماء ويكرم الجار ويقري الضيف ويصدق الحديث ويوفي بالذمة ويصل الرحم ويفك العاني ويطعم الطعام ويؤدي الأمانة". قال: {هل قال يوماً واحداً: اللهم إني أعوذ بك مِن نار جهنم؟} قالت: "لا، وما كان يدري  ما جهنم!" قال: {فلا إذن})). اهـ 
قلتُ: هذا أحسنها إسناداً، وأحسنها متناً! ففيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قال ((لا)) ردَّاً لسؤال أم المؤمنين أن يخبرها النبيُّ عن ابن جدعان، فهو امتناعٌ مِنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يُحدِّثها عنه. وليس فيه أنها سألته: هل ينفعه ذلك يوم القيامة؟ وفيه أنه معذورٌ لقولها: ((وما كان يدري ما جهنم)). فيكون امتناع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذِكر ابن جدعان أنَّ الاشتغال بأهل الإيمان أَوْلَى في التمَثُّلِ بهم والاقتداء بهم عن ذِكر مناقب الجاهليين.

هذا ما وقفتُ عليه في هذا الحديث، فإن وجدتَ فيه زللاً فمِنِّي، والله سبحانه أعلى وأعلم

----------


## الحفيشي

الدارقطني رحمه الله مع أنه عرض الخلاف ويعلم من منهجه العظيم في العلل أنه دائما يرجح رواية الجماعة لكن هنا لم يرجحها بل أثبت لها الصحة وهنا وقفة ممتازة وهي رحمه الله تيقن أكدا أن حفص لم يهم في هذا إذ لو وهم لرجح الأخرى كما هو معلوم من منهجه..وثانيا الرواية التي فيها عكرمة عن عائشة هذة إن ثبتت أيضا وأنا أرى ذلك والله أعلم..إذ أثبت البخاري وأبو داود وأبو حاتم في رواية السماع منها ونفاه في أخرى لكن يرجح السماع أن البخاري شرطه في الإتصال شديد جدا إلى جانب عدم فصل أبو حاتم في ذلك..فأقول هذة الرواية أيضا معناها مثل رواية مسلم إذ فيها سألها النبي هل قالها أي التوبة فردت أم المؤمنين بلا فرد عليها إذن فلا..أي أنه إذا لم يكن قال تلك التوبة فلا حينها مغفرة له..ولا يفهم من سؤال النبي إلا ذلك..وإلا فلماذا سألها النبي عن توبته,,هذا مع الأدلة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي أعلاه..

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

حديث مسلم صحيح أخي الكريم أحمد الأقطش .

----------


## محب الحكمي

مسألة : تسمية الله الكفار كفارا قبل البعثة

قال تعالى عن يهود المدينة والأوس والخزرج :

(( وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به ))

والمستفتحون هم اليهود يهود المدينة كانوا يقولون للأوس والخزرج- وكانوا كفارا قبلُ - قد أظل زمان نبي فإن ظهر تبعناه وآمنا به وقتلناكم .

فوصف الله الأوس والخزرج في ذلك الوقت بقوله : الذين كفروا .

مع أن وقت نزول السورة كان فيه الأنصار مسلمون مومنون بالله .

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

أخي الكريم أحمد الأقطش: ما هكذا تورد الإبل !!
ما اكتفيتَ بتضعيف حديثيْن خرّجهما الإمام مسلمٌ في "صحيحه" -ولم ينازعه أحدٌ من الأئمة المتقدّمين، والحفاظ المتأخرين في تصحيحهما- وذهبتَ تردّهما، وتخطّئ من رواهما لأنهما يخالفان بزعمك ظاهر القرآن !! ..
ولو أنك سألتَ الراسخين في العلم لبيّنوا لك تأويله، وأوضحوا لك مشكله .. 
= حتى ثلّثتَ بهذا الحديث .. وأخذتَ في معارضة البخاري والدّارقطني، وكأنّك ندٌّ لهما !!!    
فالبخاري يقول:"هذا حديثُ عبدِ الواحد بن زياد -ولم يعرفْهُ إلاَّ مِن حديثه- وأرجو أن يكون محفوظاً"
وأنت ترد عليه : "هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ، وفي كونه محفوظاً نظرٌ"
والدارقطني يقول:"ويشبه أن يكون حفص قد حفظه"
وأنت تتعقبه بقولك: "ويشبه أن لا يكون قد حفظه بل مشى على الجادة.."
أخي الأقطش أنت أحدُ رجليْن:
- إمّا أن تكون إماماً من أئمة العلل عاش في عصر الرواية وعاصر البخاري أو الدارقطني ..
 وعُمّر حتّى أدركَ عصرنا !!
- وإما أن تكون امرء لا يعرف قدرَ نفسه.
هذا ولو فتحنا هذا الباب الذي أنت متهوك فيه ما سلم لنا حديث من أحاديث الصحيحين
 فأرجو أن تتنهيَ عمّا أنت فيه .

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> أما أخي الأقطش بورك فيك فورقه بن نوفل جاء في البخاري ومسلم أنه كان قد تنصر أي أنه ترك الأصنام وأقبل على شرع عيسى عليه السلام الذي كان قبل محمد عليه السلام..فورقه قد آمن بالله وترك ما كان عليه قومه من الأصنام فدل ذلك على أن الدين كان قائما مطالبون به جميعا لا ورقه فقط


 بارك الله فيك ..
لا دلالة في هذا أصلاً، فإن عيسى عليه السلام كان مرسلاً لبني إسرائيل لا العرب! فكيف تقول إنهم كانوا مطالَبين بالإيمان به وبشرعه وحبيبُك صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الحديث الصحيح: {وكان النبيُّ يُبعث إلى قومه خاصةً، وبُعثتُ للناس عامةً}؟ فورقةُ إنما آمن مِن تلقاء نفسه بعد أن بلغه العلم بالله وقامت عليه الحُجَّة، وعِلْمُه ليس حُجَّةً على غيره.




> أما الرهبان فأخي الأقطش بورك فيك جاء في الحديث أنهم قالو لسلمان ((ما نعلم على هذا الأمر أي أمر التوحيد إلا كذا وكذا..)) فكل البشر مطالبين بالإيمان ولا يوجد شئ إسمه أهل الفترة أخي..وقال الله((..وَإِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَّا خَلَا فِيهَا نَذِيرٌ (24)))..


 لا يوجد شيء اسمه أهل الفترة؟ هذا باب معروفٌ أخي الكريم، وتَنازَع في حُكمهم أهلُ العلم قديماً وتباينت أقوالهم. وقد استدلَّ كثيرٌ منهم بحديث أبي هريرة: ((إذا كان يوم القيامة، جمعَ اللهُ أهل الفترة والمعتوه)) الحديث، فكيف بك تشطبهم رأساً! 

وأنا أسألك بناءً على رأيك: هل كان محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم مكلَّفاً إذن باتباع الدين قبل نزول الوحي عليه؟ فإن قلتَ: "نعم"، قيل لك: التكليفُ يكون بعد بلوغ الدعوة، فكيف عَرَفَ النبيُّ الدينَ؟ فإن قلتَ: "عَرَفَه مِن أهل الإيمان قَبْلَه"، فقد كذَّبْتَ ربَّكَ سبحانه لأنه يقول {وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ} ويقول {وَإِن كُنتَ مِن قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ} ويقول {وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ}. وإن قلتَ: "بل عَرَفَه بالإلهام"، فيقال: أين هو ذاك التكليفُ الذي يكون الإلهامُ فيه حُجَّةً ويستوجبُ تاركُه العذابَ! بل هو مخالفٌ أيضاً لقول ربنا آنفاً {مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي} إذْ فيه نَفْيُ الدرايةِ بالكُليَّة. وإن قلتَ حينئذٍ: "إن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن مكلَّفاً باتباع الدين قبل الإسلام"، فقد هَدَمْتَ رأيَك في حُكم أهل الفترة مِن أساسِه! إذ ما ينطبقُ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينطبق عليهم، فكُلٌّ كانوا مِن الغافلين قبل مجيء الإسلام.

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> ماذا يقول عن قصّة عمرو بن لحي أبي خزاعة وهي في الصحيحين وغيرهما ؟؟ ..... لو لم يكن مكلفا باتباع الحنيفية التي جاء بها إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل؛ لما عذبه الله على ابتداعه؛ فهو أول من أدخل الأصنام إلى جزيرة العرب  وسيّب السوائب و.. وكانت العربُ قبل ابتداعه الشرك حنفاءَ يعبدون الله وحده، ويعظّمون إبراهيم وإسماعيل. وللعلم فزمان عمرو بن لحي هذا متأخر بكثير عن عهد نبوة إسماعيل


 بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..
الحديثُ صريحٌ في أنَّ عمرو بن لُحيٍّ ليس مِن أهل الفترة، وبالتالي لا محل لهذا الحديث في المسألة التي نحن بصددها. فإنه كان هو وقومُه على دين أبيهم إبراهيم مكلَّفين به، إلا أنه أشرك بالله عز وجل وكان أوَّلَ مَن غيَّر عهدَ إبراهيم فنَصَبَ الأصنامَ وسيَّب السوائبَ لها. قال شيخ الإسلام (اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/350): ((هذا مِن العِلم المشهور أنَّ عمرو بن لُحَيٍّ هو أول مَن نَصَبَ الأنصابَ حول البيت)). اهـ وهذا صريحٌ في أنه غير معذورٍ، فقد كانت الحُجَّةُ وقتَها قائمةً عليهم بتوحيد الله عز وجلَّ واتباع مِلَّة إبراهيم، فأَبَى إلاَّ الإشراكَ بالله واتخذ مِن دون الله آلهةً وأضلَّ عن سبيله. وأمَّا أهلُ الفترة، فهم الذين لم تَبْلُغهم دعوةُ نبيٍّ سابقٍ ولا هُم أدركوا النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا مكان لعمرو هذا بينهم حتَّى يُحتَجَّ به عليهم.

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> وما رأيكم بهذا الحديث..ففيه أن من آمن بالنبي الذي قبل محمد عليه السلام وآمن بنبينا الكريم فأجره مرتين..أي أن الذين قبل نبينا الكريم عليه السلام مطالبين بالإيمان بمن كان قبل محمد عليه السلام..لذلك نجا منهم ورقه بن نوفل والرهبان الذين قابلهم سلمان الفارسي وغيرهم مما لا يعلمهم إلا الله تعالى..


 بارك الله فيك ... أُجيبك بنصِّ كلامِه صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قولُه: {رجلٌ مِن أهل الكتاب آمن بنبيِّه} هذا لفظُ مسلم، ولفظُ البخاري {مؤمن أهل الكتاب الذي كان مؤمناً}. وقومُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليسوا أهل كتابٍ، فلا دخل لهذا الحديث في المسألة التي بين أيدينا.

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> قال تعالى عن يهود المدينة والأوس والخزرج : 
> (( وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به ))
> والمستفتحون هم اليهود يهود المدينة كانوا يقولون للأوس والخزرج- وكانوا كفارا قبلُ - قد أظل زمان نبي فإن ظهر تبعناه وآمنا به وقتلناكم . فوصف الله الأوس والخزرج في ذلك الوقت بقوله : الذين كفروا . مع أن وقت نزول السورة كان فيه الأنصار مسلمون مومنون بالله


بارك الله فيك .. هذا كُفرُ جهلٍ لا كفر إعراضٍ ولا كفر عنادٍ. يقول ابن القيم (طريق الهجرتين ص414): ((العذاب يُستحقُّ بسببين. أحدهما: الإعراض عن الحُجَّة وعدم إرادة العلم بها وبموجبها. الثاني: العناد لها بعد قيامها وترك إرادة موجبها. فالأولُ كُفرُ إعراضٍ، والثاني كُفرُ عنادٍ. وأمَّا كُفرُ الجهلِ مع عدم قيام الحُجَّة وعدم التمكُّن مِن معرفتها، فهذا الذي نفى اللهُ التعذيبَ عنه حتى تقوم حُجَّةُ الرسل)). اهـ

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الكريم أحمد الأقطش ..!! 
في الحقيقة ما رأيتُ أعجب من إعلالك لأحاديث الصحيحين  .. !! 
فالحديثُ لا نعلمُ أحد من أهل العلم قد ضعفهُ إلا أنك بسابقةٍ لك تضعف الحديث .. !! 
فأتمنى كما قال الشيخ أبو عبد الإله أن تكف عن ما أنت فيه .

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..
> الحديثُ صريحٌ في أنَّ عمرو بن لُحيٍّ ليس مِن أهل الفترة، وبالتالي لا محل لهذا الحديث في المسألة التي نحن بصددها. فإنه كان هو وقومُه على دين أبيهم إبراهيم مكلَّفين به، إلا أنه أشرك بالله عز وجل وكان أوَّلَ مَن غيَّر عهدَ إبراهيم فنَصَبَ الأصنامَ وسيَّب السوائبَ لها. قال شيخ الإسلام (اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/350): ((هذا مِن العِلم المشهور أنَّ عمرو بن لُحَيٍّ هو أول مَن نَصَبَ الأنصابَ حول البيت)). اهـ وهذا صريحٌ في أنه غير معذورٍ، فقد كانت الحُجَّةُ وقتَها قائمةً عليهم بتوحيد الله عز وجلَّ واتباع مِلَّة إبراهيم، فأَبَى إلاَّ الإشراكَ بالله واتخذ مِن دون الله آلهةً وأضلَّ عن سبيله. وأمَّا أهلُ الفترة، فهم الذين لم تَبْلُغهم دعوةُ نبيٍّ سابقٍ ولا هُم أدركوا النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلا مكان لعمرو هذا بينهم حتَّى يُحتَجَّ به عليهم.


كذلك ابن جدعان، وأبوي النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يدخلون في أهل الفترة ، وليسوا معذورين بشركهم
لأنّ النبيّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  صرّح بأنهم في النّار ، فيكونوا ممّن قامتْ عليهم الحجّة، وبلغتهم دعوة الرسل..وصاروا مكلفين باتباعها
 وإلاّ لم يكن الله ليعذّبهم، ولكانوا داخلين في زمرة المُمْتَحَنين يوم القيامة مع المعتوهين والمجانين وأهل الفترة
أمّا أنْ نضرب السُّنة الصّحيحة التي تلقتها الأمة بالقبول بالقرآن ..فاعلم أنّ النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد أوتي الكتاب ومثله معه.

----------


## الحفيشي

السؤال هنا حتى يتضح الأمر..من الذين يدخلون في هذا الشئ الذي إسمه أهل الفترة..هل لهم صفات أو أسماء..أي شئ يدل عليهم..ثانيا:أنا أقول من لم يسمع بالنبي ولا بالدعوة أصلا فهذا ليش بمشرك إن مات على ذلك ودليل هذا حديث مسلم((وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ، لَا يَسْمَعُ بِي أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ يَهُودِيٌّ، وَلَا نَصْرَانِيٌّ، ثُمَّ يَمُوتُ وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ، إِلَّا كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ»فمن لم يسمع فهو في حكم الله تعالى وهو أعلم به..ثالثا:ما رأيك أخي الأقطش بورك فيك في الحديث الذي في البخاري أن النبي مر بقبرين فسئل فقال متى ماتوا فقالوا في الجاهلية ثم قال النبي عليه السلام شيئا عن أنهم يعذبون..هل أيضا هؤلاء نقشوا وبلغتهم الحجة فقط من دون غيرهم..أختم بقوله تعالى((رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا (165)..الكل وصلته الحجة كما في هذة الآية..والسلام..

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> الدارقطني رحمه الله مع أنه عرض الخلاف ويعلم من منهجه العظيم في العلل أنه دائما يرجح رواية الجماعة لكن هنا لم يرجحها بل أثبت لها الصحة وهنا وقفة ممتازة وهي رحمه الله تيقن أكدا أن حفص لم يهم في هذا إذ لو وهم لرجح الأخرى كما هو معلوم من منهجه


 بارك الله فيك ..
قولُ الناقد "ويُشبه أن يكون كذا" أو "والأشبه كذا" ونحو ذلك إنما هو قولٌ بغلبة الظن لا باليقين، ترجيحاً منه بين الروايات التي وقع فيها اختلاف. قال الزركشي في نكته (1/105): ((وأمَّا أهل الحديث فإنهم قد يروون الحديثَ مِن رواية الثقات العدول، ثم تقوم لهم عِلَلٌ فيه تمنعهم مِن الحُكم بصحته: كمخالفة جمعٍ كثيرٍ له أو مَن هو أحفظ منه، أو قيام قرينةٍ تؤثر في أنفسهم غلبة الظن بغلطه)). اهـ فإذا كان كِلا الأمرين محتملاً، فأين اليقين والجزم؟ الدارقطنيُّ مالَ إلى ترجيحِ قولِ حفص بزيادة "مسروق" بين الشعبي وأم المؤمنين، في حين أن الباقين رووا الحديث مرسلاً ليس فيه مسروق. والسؤال هنا: هل وَهِمَ حفصٌ وسَلَكَ الجادَّةَ؟ أم حَفِظَ والباقون لم يحفظوا؟ فالحديثُ رواه عن داود بن أبي هند:
- حفص بن غياث (ع) موصولاً
- عبد الأعلى (ع) مرسلاً
- ابن علية (ع) مرسلاً
- ابن أبي عدي (ع) مرسلاً
- أبو خالد الأحمر (ع) مرسلاً
فليس قولُ حفصٍ بأَوْلَى مِن قولهم، لا سيما وأن ترجيح هذه الروايات المرسلة جارٍ على قواعد هذا الفنِّ في ترجيح رواية الأكثر والأوثق. قال عبد الله بن المبارك (سنن النسائي الكبرى 2/430): ((الحُفَّاظُ عن ابن شهابٍ ثلاثة: مالك ومعمر وابن عيينة. فإذا اجتمع اثنان على قولٍ، أخذنا به وتركنا قول الآخر)). اهـ وقد مرَّ عليك قول ابن حجر في نكته (2/780): ((نسبة الغلط إلى الواحد .. أقربُ مِن نسبته إلى الجمع الكثير)). اهـ فهذا الحديثُ مختلَفٌ في وصله وإرساله، فأيُّ إنكارٍ على مَن رجَّح الإرسالَ في هذا الحديث؟




> وثانيا الرواية التي فيها عكرمة عن عائشة هذة إن ثبتت أيضا وأنا أرى ذلك والله أعلم..إذ أثبت البخاري وأبو داود وأبو حاتم في رواية السماع منها ونفاه في أخرى لكن يرجح السماع أن البخاري شرطه في الإتصال شديد جدا إلى جانب عدم فصل أبو حاتم في ذلك..فأقول هذة الرواية أيضا معناها مثل رواية مسلم إذ فيها سألها النبي هل قالها أي التوبة فردت أم المؤمنين بلا فرد عليها إذن فلا..أي أنه إذا لم يكن قال تلك التوبة فلا حينها مغفرة له..ولا يفهم من سؤال النبي إلا ذلك..وإلا فلماذا سألها النبي عن توبته,,هذا مع الأدلة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي أعلاه


 حديث عكرمة يخالف حديث الشعبي، ففيه أن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((أَخْبِرْني عن ابن جدعان)) فقد طَلَبَتْ مِنه أن يُحدِّثها عنه، وقد كانت له مكانة في الجاهلية. فسألها صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقول هي ما تعرفه عنه، فقال لها: ((وما كان؟)) فأثنَت عليه وعدَّدَت أخلاقه. فسألها صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((هل قال يوماً واحداً: اللهم إني أعوذ بك مِن نار جهنم؟)) فأجابته أنه لم يكن يعرف جهنم حتى يتعوذ منها، قالت: ((لا، وما كان يدري ما جهنم)). فردَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على طلبها بقوله: ((فلا إذاً)) وهذا جوابٌ لقولها: ((أَخْبِرْني عن ابن جدعان)). أي بما أنه لم يكن يتعوذ مِن نار جهنم، فلا أُخبركِ عنه إذاً. ويكون المقصود أن الاقتداء بأهل الإيمان والتمثُّل بهم أَوْلَى مِن ذِكر مناقب أهل الجاهلية والاشتغال بها. وقولها رضي الله عنها: ((وما كان يدري ما جهنم)) هو كقول الله سبحانه لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: {ما كنتَ تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان}. وهذا يؤكد ما ذهبنا إليه، ولا ذِكر للتوبة هنا أصلاً. أمَّا حديث الشعبي ففيه أنها سألته صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويُطعم المساكين، فهل ذاك نافعه؟)) وهو سؤال مختلفٌ تماماً عمَّا هو في حديث عكرمة. وجوابُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ((لا)) هنا ليس كجوابه بقوله ((لا)) هناك. مِن هنا أخالفك في قولك ((هذه الرواية أيضاً معناها مثل رواية مسلم))، فقد بانت الاختلافات بينهما.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن صالح الشهري

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لاإشكال كبير في أهل الفترة قبل الإسلام  ، لكن هل في أمة محمد  أمة الدعوة أهل فترة بعد هذه النصوص ؟
قال الله تعالى: }قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآَنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آَلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُلْ لَا أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ{ [الأنعام: 19]. 
وقال تعالى: }هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ{ [آل عمران: 138]. 
وقال تعالى: }هَذَا بَلَاغٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيُنْذَرُوا بِهِ وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِيَذَّكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ{ [إبراهيم: 52]. 
وقال عز وجل: }وَأَنْ أَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآَنَ فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ{ [النمل: 92]. 
وقال تعالى: }وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآَنٌ مُبِينٌ * لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ{ [يس: 69 - 70]. 
وقال تعالى: }تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا{ [الفرقان: 1]. 
قال عبد الرزاق، عن معمر، عن قتادة في قوله: }لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ{ أن النبي r قال: «بلغوا عن الله، فمن بلغته آية من كتاب الله فقد بلغه أمر اللهتفسير عبد الرزاق (ص205)، وانظر ابن جرير (5/161).
وقال ابن عباس: "من بلغه القرآن فهو له نذير من الناس". تفسير ابن أبي حاتم (رقم 7163).
وقال محمد بن كعب في قوله تعالى: }وَمَنْ بَلَغَ{ قال: "من بلغه القرآن فكأنما رأى النبي r وكلمه". تفسير ابن أبي حاتم (رقم 7165)، وابن جرير (رقم 13120).
وقال مقاتل: "من بلغه القرآن من الجن والإنس فهو نذير له"ذكره البغوي في تفسيره (3/134).
وقال البغوي: "يعني من بلغه القرآن من العجم وغيرهم من الأمم إلى يوم القيامة"تفسير البغوي (3/133)..

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> أخي الكريم أحمد الأقطش: ما هكذا تورد الإبل !! ما اكتفيتَ بتضعيف حديثيْن خرّجهما الإمام مسلمٌ في "صحيحه" -ولم ينازعه أحدٌ من الأئمة المتقدّمين، والحفاظ المتأخرين في تصحيحهما- وذهبتَ تردّهما، وتخطّئ من رواهما لأنهما يخالفان بزعمك ظاهر القرآن !! .. ولو أنك سألتَ الراسخين في العلم لبيّنوا لك تأويله، وأوضحوا لك مشكله


 بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ..
الحديث الأول هو حديث يزيد بن كيسان: {استأذنتُ ربي أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي}، وليس هو بحُجَّةٍ في مسألتنا هذه لا سنداً ولا متناً. 
فأمَّا مِن حيث السند: فليس يزيد بن كيسان مِمَّن يُحتجُّ به حتى تقول إنه لم ينازِعْ مسلماً أحدٌ مِن الأئمة المتقدمين في تصحيح حديثه: 
- فقد قال علي بن المديني (الجرح والتعديل 1209، والكامل لابن عدي 2180): ((سألتُ يحيى بن سعيد عن يزيد بن كيسان، فقال: "ليس هو مِمَّن يُعتمد عليه، وهو صالحٌ وسطٌ")). اهـ وأورد البخاريُّ قولَ القطان في ترجمة يزيد (التاريخ الكبير 3309): ((قال يحيى القطان: هو صالحٌ وسطٌ وليس مِمَّن يُعتمد عليه)). اهـ 
- وأدخلَه البخاريُّ في ضعفائه كما قال ابن أبي حاتم (الجرح والتعديل 1209): ((وكان البخاريُّ قد أدخله في كتاب الضعفاء. فقال أبي: يُحَوَّل منه)). اهـ وقد أخطأ الخليليُّ حين قال (الإرشاد 2/694): ((واحتجَّ به البخاريُّ في الصحيح)). اهـ فلعلَّه أراد مسلماً فوهم. 
- وقال أبو حاتم (الجرح والتعديل 1209): ((يزيد بن كيسان يُكتب حديثه، ومحلُّه الستر، صالح الحديث)) قال ابن أبي حاتم: ((قلتُ له: يُحتجُّ بحديثه؟)) قال: ((لا، هو بابة فضيل بن غزوان وذويه. بعضُ ما يأتي به صحيحٌ، وبعضٌ لا)). اهـ 
- وذكره العقيلي في ضعفائه (2008). 
- وقال ابن حبان (الثقات 11803): ((وكان يخطئ ويخالف. لم يَفحش خطؤه حتى يعدل به عن سبيل العدول، ولا أتى مِن الخلاف ما تنكره القلوب. فهو مقبول الرواية، إلاَّ ما يُعلم أنه أخطأ فيه. فحينئذٍ يُترك خطؤه، كما يُترك خطأ غيره مِن الثقات)). اهـ 
- وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم (تهذيب التهذيب 685): ((ليس بالحافظ عندهم)). اهـ 
- وقال ابن حجر (التقريب 7767): ((صدوقٌ يخطئ)). اهـ 
فمِثلُ هذا صالحٌ في المتابعات ولا يُحتجُّ به فيما تفرَّد به ولم يتابَع عليه. ويحيى بن سعيد القطان كان مِن تلاميذ يزيد وهو أخبر به، وهو ضعيفٌ عند البخاري، ولم يحتجَّ أبو حاتم بحديثه لأنَّ بعض ما يرويه غير صحيح. فإذا أخذتُ بقول هؤلاء الأئمة، ففيمَ إنكارُك عليَّ؟

وأمَّا مِن حيث المتن: فليس فيه دلالةٌ على أنَّ أُمَّ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِن أهل النار، إذ ليس فيه أكثر مِن أنَّ الله سبحانه لم يأذن لنبيِّه في الاستغفار لأمه. أمَّا السببُ وراء ذلك، فغير مذكورٍ في الحديث. فمَن قال إنه مُنع مِن الاستغفار لها لأنها ماتت على الكفر، فليس في ألفاظ الحديث ما يدلُّ عليه. ومَن قال إنه مُنع مِن الاستغفار لها لأنها من أهل الفترة الذين لا عذاب عليهم ولا حاجة للاستغفار لها، فليس في ألفاظ الحديث ما يردُّه. فالمعنى محتملٌ لهذا وذاك وغير مقطوعٍ به، ولا استدلال مع وجود الاحتمال. فإذا رجَّحتُ المعنى الثاني الموافقَ لكلام الله عز وجل المقطوعِ به في المسألة، فما هو وجهُ تشنيعك عليَّ حفظك الله؟

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

وفيك بارك الله أخي الكريم خالد الأقطش
المقصود من كلامي -وهو واضح- أنّ مسلماً لم يُنازَعْ في تصحيح هذا الحديث بعينه
أما الذي حكيته من كلام الأئمة في أحد رواته وهو: يزيد بن كيسان..
فما كنتُ أظنُّ أنَّ مثلَك لا يُفرّق بين كلام الأئمة في الراوي عموما(الجرح والتعديل)
وبين تصحيحهم لحديثٍ بعينه من روايته(التصحيح والتعليل) !!
فلا يلزم من وصف الراوي بالخطأ وقلة الحفظ  أن يكون جميع مارواه قد أخطأ فيه ولم يحفظه
وإدراك صوابه من خطئه هو الذي شمّر له الأئمة كالبخاري ومسلم فانتقيا من أحاديث هذا النوع من الرواة ما رأياه صوابا ومحفوظا وصحيحا وأدخلاه في كتابيهما .
فمسلمٌ لا يخفى عليه كلام هؤلاء الجلّة في ابن كيسان، بل لا أبعد عن الصواب إنْ قلت: إنه هو نفسه يرى فيه رأيَهم
ومُتّبع لشيخه البخاري فيه.. لكن مع ذلك خرّج له هذا الحديث انتقاءً ولم نجدْ مَنْ أنكره عليه من الأئمّة (الدارقطني وابن عمار وغيرهما) إلى وقتنا هذا
بل بالعكس وجدنا الأئمة متّبعين له في تصحيحه (ابن حبّان، الحاكم،  البغوي، الجورقاني، الحازمي،....) 
هذا.. وقد جاء في كلامك ما يبين ما قررتُه هنا ولا أدري كيف لم تفطن له !!
 يقول ابن أبي حاتم: (يزيد بن كيسان يُكتب حديثه، ومحلُّه الستر، صالح الحديث -قال ابنه:"قلتُ له:يُحتجُّ بحديثه؟"
قال: "لا، هو بابة فضيل بن غزوان وذويه. بعضُ ما يأتي به صحيحٌ، وبعضٌ لا."
فلماذا لا تجعل هذا الحديث الذي خرّجه مسلم داخل في هذا البعض الصحيح ؟؟
لتصحيح مسلم -وهو إمام عارف بهذا الشأن ولم يخالفه أحد في تصحيحه - له 
ألا يكفيكَ إخراج مسلم لحديثه، وتسليم الأئمة أن بعض ما يرويه صحيح وعدم وجدانك لمن أعل حديثه هذا ؟؟ !!
أما قولك: "فمِثلُ هذا صالحٌ في المتابعات ولا يُحتجُّ به في ما تفرَّد به ولم يتابَع عليه ...إلى آخر كلامك"
فليس ذلك لك ياأخي أحمد، بعد أن خرجه مسلم في صحيحه ولم نجد أحداً من الأئمة أعلّه ..
أما قولك: "تفرّد به ولم يتابع عليه" !! فيرحم الله امرءا عرف قدر نفسه

----------


## الحفيشي

الأحاديث التي فيها كلام النبي عليه السلام على أهل الفترة المروية من طرق عن ((أنس وأبو هريرة وأبو سعيد الخدري)) كلها معلة لا يثبت منها سند واحد..هل العرب الذين عاشوا قبل النبي وكانوا يسجدون للأصنام ويزنون ويرقصون ويتمايلون هم ليسوا مشركين بل هم أهل فترة..لا يقول هذا عاقل أبدا..كانت عبادتهم الأصنام كيف هم أهل فترة..الأثر الذي في البخاري عن بن عباس أن الذين بعد آدم بعشر قرون كانوا على الإسلام هل هؤلاء بعث لهم رسول يهديهم لما كان عليه آدم أم أنهم مكلفين بالتوحيد وإتباع من سبق من الصالحين..بالتأك  يد كانوا على آثر الصالحين من بعد آدم لإنه لم يرسل بعد آدم رسول..وهذا الأثر حجة قوية جدا للإتباع بالصالحين رغم عدم بعث رسول بعينه لهم..فكذلك مثل هؤلاء العرب الذين هم قبل البعثة مأمورين ومكلفين بإتباع دين التوحيد الذي لم يخلو منه وقت أبدا..أرجو فهم هذة النتيجة من هذا الأثر جيدا..

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

سبحان الله كنت احببت أن أعلق شيئا فضاعت مني الكلمات كيف وقد صار بعض طلبة هذا الزمان النكد أهله يجعل رأسه برأس البخاري والدارقطني اللهم لا تفضحنا وعرفنا قدر نفوسنا والله إني لأخشى على من فتح هذا الباب على نفسه ألا يبارك له في علمه وأن يوضع من حيث طلب الرفعة

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> سبحان الله كنت احببت أن أعلق شيئا فضاعت مني الكلمات كيف وقد صار بعض طلبة هذا الزمان النكد أهله يجعل رأسه برأس البخاري والدارقطني اللهم لا تفضحنا وعرفنا قدر نفوسنا والله إني لأخشى على من فتح هذا الباب على نفسه ألا يبارك له في علمه وأن يوضع من حيث طلب الرفعة


اللهم آمين .. اللهم آمين .. اللهم آمين ..

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> حتى ثلّثتَ بهذا الحديث .. وأخذتَ في معارضة البخاري والدّارقطني، وكأنّك ندٌّ لهما !!!    فالبخاري يقول:"هذا حديثُ عبدِ الواحد بن زياد -ولم يعرفْهُ إلاَّ مِن حديثه- وأرجو أن يكون محفوظاً" وأنت ترد عليه : "هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ، وفي كونه محفوظاً نظرٌ"


أحسن الله إليك .. 
لماذا هالَكَ قولي ((هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ، وفي كونه محفوظاً نظرٌ)) واعتبرتَه ردَّاً مِني على البخاري أتعقَّبه به؟! أمَا إني أقول لك: إنَّ كون حديث عبيد عن عائشة حديثاً غريباً فهو ما قاله أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية: ((هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ مِن حديث عبيد عن عائشة، لم نكتبه إلاَّ مِن هذا الوجه)). اهـ وأما قولي ((وفي كونه محفوظاً نظرٌ)) فأنا إنما أخذتُه مِن قول البخاري نفسِه: ((وأرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)). أنتَ ترى قولي معارضاً لقوله لأنَّ معنى كلامِه - كما تراه - هو أنَّ الحديثَ محفوظٌ عنده. ولكنك لو تتبعتَ كلام البخاري على الأحاديث التي قال فيها هذه العبارة، لوجدته يذكرها على سبيل الإعلال. وإليك الأمثلة:

حديث أبي بكر: الذهب بالذهب
يُروى هذا الحديث عن أبي رافع بأسانيد واهية:
- فرواه محمد بن السائب الكلبي، عن سلمة أخيه، عن أبي رافع، عن أبي بكر. رواه عنه: سفيان الثوري (عبد الرزاق في مصنفه 14569) ويعلى بن عبيد (ابن أبي شيبة 22501، وعبد بن حميد 6، والمروزي في مسند الصديق ص107 و ص153) ويزيد بن هارون (المروزي في مسند الصديق ص149، وأبو يعلى 55). 
والكلبي كذابٌ ساقطٌ لا يُشتغل بحديثه.
- ورواه زهير بن معاوية، عن موسى بن أبي عائشة، عن حفص بن أبي حفص، عن أبي رافع، عن أبي بكر. رواه عنه الحسين الأشقر (العقيلي في ضعفائه 1/271، والبزار 45، والخطيب البغدادي في المتفق والمفترق 2/795).
قلتُ: هذا حديثٌ منكرٌ، وحفص بن أبي حفص مجهول. قال أبو حاتم في ترجمة حفص وذَكَرَ هذا الحديث (الجرح والتعديل 817): ((هو حديثٌ منكرٌ)). اهـ وقال البخاري في تاريخه الكبير (2755): ((حفص: سمع أبا رافع عن أبي بكر، سمع منه موسى بن أبي عائشة. فيه نظر. رواه حسين الأشقر عن زهير)). اهـ  وقال الترمذي في علله الكبير (324): ((سألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، فقال: أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)). اهـ وقال الدارقطني في علله (42): ((والحديث غير ثابتٍ عن أبي رافع)). اهـ 
قلتُ: فانظر إلى قوله عند الترمذي ((أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)) وانظر إلى قوله في تاريخه ((فيه نظر)) وانظر إلى قول أبي حاتم ((منكر)) وانظر إلى قول الدارقطني ((غير ثابت))!

حديث ابن عمر في نزول النبيِّ وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان بالأبطح
هذا حديثٌ يرويه عبيد الله بن عمر، واختُلف عنه:
1- فرواه عبد الرزاق، عنه، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما. رواه عنه يحيى بن معين (الجزء الثاني من حديثه 189، وابن أبي خيثمة في تاريخه 1218، وابن حبان في صحيحه 3895) والإمام أحمد (5624) ومحمد بن يحيى (ابن ماجه 3069، وابن خزيمة في صحيحه 2990) وإسحاق بن منصور (الترمذي 921) والحسين بن مهدي (البزار .5733) وآخرين عند ابن خزيمة (2990) والسرَّاج (1044). ولفظُه: ((كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ينزلون بالأبطح)).
2- وخالفه خالد بن الحارث، فرواه عن عبيد الله، عن نافع مرسلاً. رواه عنه عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الحجبي (البخاري 1768) وغسان بن المفضل الغلابي (ابن أبي خيثمة في تاريخه 1225). ولفظُه: ((نزل بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمر وابن عمر)). وهو الصواب. وَهِمَ عبدُ الرزاق في سنده ومتنه، وحديثُه عن عبيد الله منكر. 
قال الترمذي في علله الكبير (231): ((فسألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، قلتُ: "هو صحيحٌ؟" قال: "أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً، وهو حديث عبد الرزاق")). اهـ فقولُ البخاري عن حديث عبد الرزاق ((أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)) معناه أنَّ في كونه محفوظاً نظراً، لأنه قد رجَّح عليه الرواية المرسلة وأخرجها في صحيحه، وجَعَلَ الحملَ على عبد الرزاق. قال ابن رجب في شرح العلل (ص665): ((ومنهم جماعة مِن أصحاب عبيد الله بن عمر العمري ضُعِّفَ حديثهم عنه خاصةً، فمنهم عبد الرزاق بن همام. قال ابن أبي مريم: قيل ليحيى بن معين: "إن عبد الرزاق كان يحدث بأحاديث عبيد الله بن عمر عن عبد الله بن عمر، ثم حدث بها عن عبد الله". فقال يحيى: "لم يزل عبد الرزاق يحدث بها عن عبيد الله، ولكنها كانت منكرة" يعني أحاديثه عن عبيد الله بن عمر. ومِمَّا أُنكر مِن حديثه عن عبيد الله بن عمر: أنه حدَّث عن نافع، عن ابن عمر: "أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر وعمر كانوا ينزلون الأبطح" يعني المحصَّب. وخالفه خالد بن الحارث قال: سئل عبيد الله بن عمر عن المحصب والنزول به، فحدثنا عبيد الله عن نافع قال: "نزل بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمر وعبد الله بن عمر". فخالف عبد الرزاق ولم يصله بل أرسله .. وقد خرَّج مسلم والترمذي حديث عبد الرزاق هذا، وخرَّج البخاري حديث خالد بن الحارث المرسل)). اهـ 
قلتُ: فانظر إلى قوله عند الترمذي ((أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)) وانظر إلى إخراجه الرواية الأخرى في صحيحه، وانظر إلى قول يحيى بن معين إنَّ أحاديث عبد الرزاق عن عبيد الله ((منكرة)) وانظر إلى قول ابن رجب إنَّ هذا الحديث ((مِمَّا أُنكر مِن حديثه)).

حديث ابن مسعود: ليليني منكم أولو الأحلام والنهى
يرويه يزيد بن زريع، عن خالد الحذاء، عن أبي معشر، عن إبراهيم النخعي، عن علقمة، عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه. رواه عنه: يونس بن محمد المؤدب (ابن أبي شيبة في مسنده 348، وأحمد 4373، وأبو يعلى 5324) وزكريا بن عدي (الدارمي 1303) ويحيى بن حبيب وصالح بن حاتم (مسلم 432) ونصر بن علي (الترمذي 228، والبزار 1544، وابن خزيمة في صحيحه 1572، وابن حبان 2180) وحميد بن مسعدة (النسائي في الكبرى 11660) وآخرين عند أبي يعلى (5111 و 5325) وأبي عوانة في مستخرجه (1384) والطبراني في الكبير (10/88) والحاكم في المستدرك (2150).
قلتُ: هذا حديثٌ منكرٌ. قال أبو عمار الشهيد (علل أحاديث في صحيح مسلم 12): ((حدثني محمد بن أحمد مولى بني هاشم قال: سمعتُ حنبل بن إسحاق، عن عمِّه أحمد بن حنبل قال: "هذا حديثٌ منكرٌ")). اهـ قال الترمذي في علله الكبير (94): ((سألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، فقال: "أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً")). اهـ 
قلتُ: فانظر إلى قوله عند الترمذي ((أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)) وانظر إلى قول الإمام أحمد ((منكر)).

حديث الأسود عن عائشة: كنا نحيض عند رسول الله
يرويه عبيدة بن معتب الضبي، عن إبراهيم النخعي، عن الأسود، عن عائشة. رواه عنه يعلى بن عبيد (الدارمي 1019) وعبد الله بن نمير (ابن ماجه 1670) وعلي بن مسهر (الترمذي 787). 
قلتُ: هذا الحديث ليس محفوظاً مِن هذا الوجه، وعبيدة ضعيفٌ تركوا حديثه لِتغيُّره. قال ابن حبان (المجروحين 798): ((كان مِمَّن اختلط بأخرةٍ، حتى جعل يحدث بالأشياء المقلوبة عن أقوامٍ أئمةٍ. ولم يتميز حديثه القديم مِن حديثه الجديد، فبطل الاحتجاج به)). اهـ قال الترمذي في علله الكبير (216): ((سألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، فقال: أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)). اهـ 

حديث ابن عمرو: إن الله ليبغض البليغ من الرجال
هذا حديثٌ يرويه نافع بن عمر الجمحي، واختُلف عنه:
- فرواه يزيد بن هارون (ابن أبي شيبة 26297، وأحمد 6543) وأبو كامل الخراساني ويونس المؤدب (أحمد 6758) ومحمد بن سنان الباهلي (أبو داود 5005) وعمر بن علي المقدمي (الترمذي 2853، والبزار 2452) وسريح بن النعمان (الطبراني في الأوسط 5091) وخالد بن نزار (الطبراني في الأوسط 9030) ويوسف بن كامل (الخرائطي في مساوئ الأخلاق 57) وغيرُهم: عن نافع، عن بشر بن عاصم بن سفيان، عن أبيه، عن عبد الله بن عمرو. إلاَّ أنَّ نافعاً كان يشكُّ في رفعه، يقول: ((أراه رفَعَهَ)) وفي رواية: ((فيما يَعلم نافع)) وفي رواية: ((ولا أعلمه إلاَّ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)) وفي رواية: ((عن عبد الله بن عمرو فيما أعلم)). 
- ورواه وكيع بن الجراح في الزهد (302) وأبو قتيبة (ابن أبي الدنيا في الصمت 723): عن نافع، عن بشر، عن أبيه مرسلاً ليس فيه ابن عمرو.
قلتُ: والحديثُ اضطربَ فيه نافع بن عمر، فتارةً يرفعه وتارةً يشك في رفعه وتارةً يرسله. قال الترمذي: ((هذا حديثٌ حسنٌ غريبٌ مِن هذا الوجه)). اهـ وقال البزار: ((وهذا الحديث لا نعلم رواه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا عبد الله بن عمرو، ولا نعلم له طريقاً عن عبد الله إلاَّ هذا الطريق)). اهـ وقال الطبراني: ((لا يُروى هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو إلاَّ بهذا الإسناد، تفرَّد به نافع بن عمر)). اهـ وقد صحَّح أبو حاتم كلا الطريقين! فقال (العلل 2547): ((كلٌّ صحيحان، قصر وكيع)). اهـ قلتُ: بل هو مِن نافع بن عمر نفسه كما في إسناده. قال الترمذي في علله الكبير (643): ((سألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، فقال: "إن نافع بن عمر يقول: (عن عبد الله بن عمرو) ومرةً يقول: (أراه عن عبد الله بن عمرو)". قال محمد: "وأرجو أن يكون محفوظاً")). اهـ 

حديث عائشة: رفع القلم عن ثلاث
هذا حديثُ يرويه إبراهيم النخعي، واختُلف عنه:
- فرواه حماد بن أبي سليمان، عنه، عن الأسود، عن عائشة. رواه عنه حماد بن سلمة، وعنه: أبو داود الطيالسي (1485) ويزيد بن هارون (ابن أبي شيبة 19246، وأحمد 25114، وأبو داود 4398) وعفان بن مسلم (أحمد 24694، والدارمي 2342، والطحاوي في شرح المشكل 3987) وحسن بن موسى وروح (أحمد 24703) وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي (ابن ماجه 2041، والنسائي في الكبرى 5596، وابن الجارود في المنتقى 148) وشيبان بن فروخ (أبو يعلى 4400، وابن حبان 142) وأبو الوليد الطيالسي وموسى بن إسماعيل (الحاكم 2350) ومحمد بن أبان (أبو الشيخ في طبقاته 4/245).
- ورواه مغيرة بن مقسم الضبي، عن إبراهيم النخعي قوله. رواه عنه سعيد بن منصور في سننه (2079).
قلتُ: الحديث لم يَرْوِهِ مرفوعاً بهذا الإسناد إلا حماد بن سلمة، وقولُ مغيرة أشبه على تدليسه. قال ابن الجنيد (سؤالاته 286): ((قال رجلٌ ليحيى بن معين وأنا أسمع: "حديث حماد بن سلمة، عن حماد، عن إبراهيم ، عن الأسود، عن عائشة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {رُفع القلم عن ثلاثة} هو عندك واهٍ؟" فقال يحيى: "ليس يروي هذا أحدٌ إلا حماد بن سلمة عن حماد")). اهـ وقال الإمام أحمد (سؤالات أبي داود 338): ((حماد بن سلمة عنده عنه تخليط - يعني عن حماد بن أبي سليمان)). اهـ وقال الترمذي في علله الكبير (404): ((سألتُ محمداً عن هذا الحديث، فقال: أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً)). اهـ قال الترمذي: ((قلتُ له: رَوى هذا الحديثَ غيرُ حماد؟)) قال: ((لا أعلمه)). اهـ 

قلتُ: فهذا ما وقفتُ عليه مِمَّا قال فيه البخاري ((أرجو أن يكون محفوظاً))، وهو يعني عندي أنه أقربُ إلى أنْ يكون غير محفوظٍ. فإن رأيتَ فيه غيرَ ما رأيتُ، فأوقفني عليه واستغفر لأخيك الأصغر.

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

> والدارقطني يقول:"ويشبه أن يكون حفص قد حفظه"
> وأنت تتعقبه بقولك: "ويشبه أن لا يكون قد حفظه بل مشى على الجادة.."


ذكرتُ في مداخلتي رداً على أخي الكريم الحفيشي أن حديث داود بن أبي هند رواه عنه:
- حفص بن غياث (ع) موصولاً
- عبد الأعلى (ع) مرسلاً
- ابن علية (ع) مرسلاً
- ابن أبي عدي (ع) مرسلاً
- أبو خالد الأحمر (ع) مرسلاً
فهنا اتفق أربعةُ رواةٍ ثقاةٍ على الإرسال، وخالفهم حفصٌ. ولا مجال هنا إلاَّ لأربعة أمور: إمَّا أن تُصحَّح الطُرُقُ جميعاً، وإمَّا أن تُعَلَّ جميعاً، وإمَّا أن يُرجَّح بينها، وإمَّا أن يُتوقَّف فيها. والدارقطني سَلَكَ سبيل الترجيح، وهذا يعني أنَّ هناك راجحاً ومرجوحاً. ولكن هل كان ترجيحُ الدارقطني باليقين أم بغلبة الظن؟ قال الدارقطني: ((ويشبه أن يكون حفص قد حفظه))، ولا يقال مِثلُ هذا في معرض القطع واليقين. والسؤال هنا: قد اتفق عبد الأعلى وابن علية وابن أبي عدي وأبو خالد الأحمر على أن الحديث مرسلٌ، فَلِمَ حَكَمَ الدارقطنيُّ لحفصٍ بالصواب؟ ما هو وجهُ ترجيحِ رواية حفصٍ مع أنَّ الأصلَ في مِثل هذه الحال هو ترجيح رواية الأكثر والأوثق؟ 

لقد ذكرتُ قولَ ابن المبارك في هذا الأمر وهو قوله (سنن النسائي الكبرى 2/430): ((الحُفَّاظُ عن ابن شهابٍ ثلاثة: مالك ومعمر وابن عيينة. فإذا اجتمع اثنان على قولٍ، أخذنا به وتركنا قول الآخر)). اهـ وهذا معروفٌ مِن منهج البخاري في تصحيح الأحاديث وتضعيفها، فهو يقول فيها ((كذا أكثر)) لبيان سبب الترجيح. كما قال في حديث قتادة (1593) {ليُحَجَّنَّ البيتُ} قال: ((والأول أكثر)). اهـ قال ابن حجر في الفتح (3/455): ((قال البخاري: "والأول أكثر" أي لاتفاقِ مَن تقدَّمَ ذِكرُه على هذا اللفظِ وانفراد شعبة بما يخالفهم)). اهـ ومثل قوله (حديث 2718): ((الاشتراطُ أكثرُ وأصحُّ عندي)). اهـ قال ابن حجر (5/318): ((أي أكثر طرقاً وأصح مخرجاً)). اهـ ومثل قوله (حديث 5061): ((وجندب أصحُّ وأكثر)). اهـ قال ابن حجر (9/102): ((أي أصحُّ إسناداً وأكثر طرقاً. وهو كما قال، فإن الجمَّ الغفير رووه عن أبي عمران عن جندب)). اهـ ومثل قوله (حديث معلق، باب لبس القسي 7/151): ((عاصم أكثر وأصح في الميثرة)). قال ابن حجر (10/294): ((يعني رواية عاصم في تفسير الميثرة أكثر طرقاً وأصحُّ مِن رواية يزيد)). اهـ 

فمَن سار على هذا النهج ورجَّح رواية الجماعة على رواية الواحد، فأيُّ إنكارٍ عليه في ذلك؟ فحينما قلتُ في هذا الحديث إنَّ حفصاً: ((يُشبه ألاَّ يكون قد حفظه)) لم يكن هذا مجازفةً ولا تهوُّراً: إذ إنه إذا كان يُشبه - بقول الدارقطني - أن يكون حفصٌ حَفِظَ، فإنه أيضاً يُشبه - بقواعد الترجيح - ألاَّ يكون قد حفظ بل لَزِمَ الطريقَ إذ الأكثرُ على خِلافِه. فالأصلُ أن نسبة الغلط إلى الواحد أقرب مِن نسبتها إلى الأكثر.

حينئذٍ أقول لك أخي الكريم: هل نَظَرُكَ في الأسانيدِ والتفتيشُ عن الطرقِ ومناقشةُ الأئمةِ في أدلتهم معناه أنك جعلتَ نفسَك نداً لهم ورأسَك برؤوسهم! سبحانك ربي! إذا سألَ تلميذٌ أستاذَه عن الأدلة التي بَنَى عليها رأيَه، فهل تتصوَّرُ أن ينهره أستاذه ويسفِّهه ويصبَّ عليه جام غضبه زعماً أنه بهذا جَعَلَ نفسَه نِدَّاً له؟ كلا والله بل قد يرجع عن رأيه إذا وجدَ الدليلَ معتبراً، ولا سيما إذا كان ذلك الأستاذ هو الدارقطني نفسه! فإليك إذن ما حَدَث للدارقطني حينما سئل عن أحد الأحاديث (العلل 1382): 
وسئل عن حديثٍ يرويه أبو سلمة، عن أبي هريرة: قال أناسٌ مِن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا رسول الله، إنَّا نجد في أنفسنا أشياءَ ما نحبُّ أن نتكلَّم بها، وإنَّ لنا ما طلعت عليه الشمس". قال: {ذلك صريح الإيمان}.
فقال: يرويه محمد بن عمرو، واختُلف عنه:
- فرواه عيسى بن يونس، عن محمد بن عمرو، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة.
- وخالفه الفضل بن موسى، فرواه عن محمد بن عمرو، عن أبي سلمة مرسلاً. 
قيل له: قد اتفق يزيد بن هارون ومحمد بن عبيد والمحاربي وأسباط وعبد الرحيم بن سليمان مع عيسى بن يونس على روايتهم، عن محمد بن عمرو، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً. فلم حَكَمْتَ للفضل بن موسى بالصواب؟ فرَجَعَ الشيخُ عن ذلك، وقال: المسند أصحُّ، ولا نحكم للفضل بن موسى على هؤلاء. اهـ 

والله هو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

ما المانعُ من ترجيح الدارقطني لرواية حفص بن غياث عن داود بن أبي هند وأن يكونَ حفص بن غياث قد روى المحفوظَ من الرواية التي أخرجها الإمام مسلم في الصحيح ، قال الدارقطني في العلل : [ يَرْوِيهِ دَاوُدُ بْنُ أَبِي هِنْدَ ، وَاخْتُلِفَ عَنْهُ ، فَرَوَاهُ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ،  عَنْ   حَفْصٍ  ،  عَنْ   دَاوُدَ  ،  عَنِ   الشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  عَنْ   مَسْرُوقٍ  ،  عَنْ   عَائِشَةَ  . وَغَيْرُهُ يَرْوِيهِ ،  عَنْ   دَاوُدَ  ،  عَنِ   الشَّعْبِيِّ  ،  عَنْ   عَائِشَةَ  ، مُرْسَلا ، وَيُشْبِهُ  أَنْ  يَكُونَ  حَفْصٌ  قَدْ حَفِظَهُ ] فالرواياتُ التي رجحتها على رواية حفص بن غياث هي : 
1- رواية عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى عن داود بن أبي هند في مسند إسحاق بن راهويه (1631) :
خْبَرَنَا   عَبْدُ الأَعْلَى  ,  نا   دَاوُدُ   ,  عَنِ   الشَّعْبِيِّ   ،   عَنْ  عَائِشَةَ   ، أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، إِنَّ  ابْنَ جُدْعَانَ  وَكَانَ ابْنَ عَمِّهَا ، كَانَ  يُقْرِي الضَّيْفَ ، وَيَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ ، وَيَفُكُّ الْعَانِي فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، فَهَلْ يَنْفَعُهُ ذَلِكَ ؟ فَقَالَ : " لا ، إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُلْ يَوْمًا قَط : رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ " قلتُ وقد رواها إبراهيم بن الحكم بن أبان العدني وهو " ضعيف الحديث " وقد تكلم في رواية أبيه بسبب إبنه وقال ابن حبان : [ ربما أخطأ وإنما وقع المناكير في روايته من رواية ابنه إبراهيم عنه ] وقد رواهُ حفص بن غياث عن داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي عن مسروق موصولاً ، وخالفهُ عبد الأعلى بن عبد الأعلى في مسند إسحاق بن راهويهِ وحفص بن غياث ثقة وعبد الأعلى ثقة فلا يخرج كون الإمام مسلم أخرج الحديث من رواية حفص لكونها موصولة ، فالعلةُ في كون رواية عبد الأعلى مرسلة وإن كانت رجحت القرائن عند الإمام مسلم حسبما رجحت لديك فلماذا لم يخرج الإمام رواية من أرسلها عن الشعبي ..؟ ثم أخي الكريم من ذكرت أنهُ قد رواها عن الشعبي مرسلة فالشعبي عن أم المؤمنين " مرسل " قال ابن أبي حاتم في المراسيل :[ عن ابن معين الشعبي عن عائشة مرسل ] قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في الموقظة : [ نعم وإن صح الإسناد إلى تابعي متوسط الطبقة، كمراسيل مجاهد، وإبراهيم، والشعبي، فهو مرسل جيد لا بأس به، يقبله قوم ويرده آخرون ] فمراسيل الشعبي عند أهل العلم فيها نظر كما لا يخفى ، ولهذا فإن قول الدارقطني رحمه الله تعالى قرينةً على حفظ حفص بن غياث لحديث داود عن الشعبي عن مسروق عن أم المؤمنين ولم يروهِ مرسلاً ولم نعلم أن أحداً رجح رواية الأربعة مرسلاً على رواية حفص ، أما وإنك قد وهمتَ بإيهام القارئ أن مراد الدارقطني هو التشكيكُ في حفظ حفص بن غياث .

قال أبو نعيم الأصفهاني في المسند المستخرج على صحيح مسلم : [ رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَكَذَلِكَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ رَوَى عَنْهُ ] وأخرج رواية حفص ابن منده في الإيمان وقال : [ رَوَاهُ غَيْرُ حَفْصٍ مُرْسَلا ] فالذي يظهر لي أن ابن مندة قد رجح رواية حفص بن غياث على من رواها مرسلةً ، وقال البيهقي في البعث والنشور : [ رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ ، عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ لا يَنْفِي تَحْقِيقَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ، بِأَنَّهُ يَنْفَعُهُ مَا صَنَعَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي التَّخْفِيفِ عَنْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِهِ ، وَقَدْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْحَدِيثُ مَا وَرَدَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالأَخْبَارِ فِي بُطْلانِ خَيْرَاتِ الْكَافِرِ ، إِذَا مَاتَ عَلَى كُفْرِهِ ، وَرَدَ فِي أَنَّهُ لا يَكُونُ لَهَا مَوْقِعُ التَّخْلِيصِ مِنَ النَّارِ ، وَإِدخالِ الْجَنَّةِ ، لَكِنْ يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِهِ الَّذِي يَسْتَوْجِبُهُ ، عَلَى جِنَايَاتٍ ارْتَكَبَهَا سِوَى الْكُفْرِ ، بِمَا فَعَلَ مِنَ الْخَيْرَاتِ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . وَقَدْ وَرَدَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ خَبَرٌ فِي إِسْنَادِهِ نَظَرٌ ] فالبيهقي رجح رواية مسلم أخي الكريم أحمد الأقطش فلا أعلمُ كيف تتبعُ قول الأئمة الأعلام بهذه الطريقة فأتمنى أن لا تتسرع في إطلاق الأحكام أخي الكريم ، و قد قال الشيخ الألباني : ( صحيح ) انظر حديث رقم : 7806 في صحيح الجامع ، وقد صححه في السلسلة الصحيحة .

249 - ( صحيح ) 
[ لا يا عائشة ! إنه لم يقل يوما : رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ] عن عائشة قالت : قلت : يا رسول الله ! ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المساكين ؛ فهل ذاك نافعه ؟ قال : ( فذكره ) . والله أعلم .

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

الحقيقة أنا لا أفهم من الكتاب والسنه ما ذكر ..

الذي أفهمه ان من دعا غير الله أو ذبح له فهو كافر مشرك ولا يعذر بالجهل لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة ..

الله تعالى يقول : (وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم وأشهدهم على انفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين , أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آبائنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون).. 

التوحيد مركوز في الفطر والرسول يبعثه الله لا لتأسيس أمر جديد وإنما لتذكير الناس بأمر الميثاق. قال تعالى : (وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين) , و (لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجه بعد الرسل) وليست الحجه هنا البرهان والدليل بل الخصومه والجدال , وهي المذكوره في قوله : (ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى). قال عمرو بن عبسه : (كنت وأنا في الجاهلية أرى الناس على ضلالة , وأنهم ليسوا على شيء وهم يعبدون الأوثان). انظر إلى فطرته لم تتغير وتتعفن.

وأقول : إن القول بأن الله لا يعذب الغافل هكذا بإطلاق مخالف لكتاب الله : (ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالانعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم الغافلون) أي غافلين عن الفطر المركوزه في صدورهم ,  وقد حذرهم الله تعالى عن الاعتذار بهذه الغفله بقوله تعالى : (أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين) فالغفلة ليست بعذر في هذه الآيات , وذكر الآيات الأخرى للغفله لا يصح أن تخرج من سياقها وتعمم. فهل الغفله المذكورة في هاتين الآيتين هي الغفلة المذكوره في وصف أعظم الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : (وإن كنت من قبله لمن الغافلين) ؟ حاشا وكلا , بل المقصود الغفله عن قصص الأمم السابقة وحالهم وما ذكر الله في سورة يوسف كما ذكر ذلك البغوي والطبري. فتعميمها وجعلها الغفلة عن عبادة الله وترك الشرك به اخراج لها عن سياقها.

وعلى هذا فحديثا مسلم صحيحان ولا اشكال , والذي جاء في حديث الأسود بن سريع , أي الرجل الذي مات في فترة ليس من عبد غير الله بل من يكون حاله كحال عمرو بن عبسه قبل أن يرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وعلى هذا فالنذير المذكور في الآيات يشمل النذير في الدنيا والنذير الذي يكون في الامتحان في عرصات يوم القيامه. هذا الذي أفهمه

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

لعل الأخ الكريم أحمد الأقطش يستفيدُ من هذه الروابط التي تكلم فيها أصحابها عن حديث مسلم .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056710

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35656

----------

